# Another Pic



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

Tell me about your most memberable  character, monster or nemisis and provide a description. Please do not include full stats unless it is just the main stats as in str, wis etc.

When I get a chance I'll have a go at them. Make sure to include characters build, and lots of details regarding costume and weaponry.


If anyone wants to have a go at colouring my work they are most welcome, I'd be interested in seeing the finished effect, however please maintain my original copyright signature and if posting give the appropriate acknowledgement.


....and if you want to see more most of my art is in the Art Gallery on the 3rd page under my name ( down the bottom )

Also if people wish to contact me about projects or professional work email me at alanandbabette@hotmail.com


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

*Here it is anyway.*

OK This is one of many peices that I have designed for a huge world with many races, basically most of them are humanoids. 

Eclann here is from one of the few human races.


----------



## Oni (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm digging the bear skin, can't wait to seem more.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

*Any input welcomed*

Thanks Oni.


----------



## Zion (Apr 7, 2003)

Orc.

Description: Large and strong, short black hair, large scar that starts from the top of his right shoulder and runs all the way down to right hand, wide shoulders, pitch black eyes, a nose with three hoks in it after braking it three times (It looks like a human nose only with a little larger nostrills)

Wears: Ornate armour (Looks like steel only with a red leather colour) on both shoulders there are three spikes and on the cest there's sligthly thicker plates for protection, a ringmail skirt reaching him to the knees, hard leather boots with iron tips, large belt, pair of boots.

Weapons: A great claymore (Almost as large as him) A double bladed battle axe is hanging from the belt.

Possible stances: 
Holding his claymore with two hands infront of him with the legs a little apart.

In mid air, knees bent and holding his axe behind his head about to attack, a really mad facial expresion.

Standing up and down with his palms open a pair of dark shadow balls twirling right over them, maybe a pair of dead corpses behind him (He is a soul reaper)


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

*Your Character*

You got it Zion!

Give me a few days and I will have something for you. 
Great description by the way.

All the best.


----------



## kengar (Apr 7, 2003)

I got three. Pick one (or more) and I'll be thrilled. One is a favorite NPC of mine and the other two are PCs that I DM:

1) Tessa (Ranger6/Wiz1/ArcArcher1) CHA 12, STR 12

Female Moon Elf (Faerun). Long Blue-Black Hair. 5'3" NG. Lives in Silver Marches/Moonwood area. Favored Foe: Lycanthropes.

+1 Composite Longbow of Shock
MW Longsword
Handaxe
Quiver of Ehlonna
Mithral chain shirt
Wears leathers and furs because of climate. Amazing archer. Pose holding bow with arrow nocked would be way cool.
Raven Familiar

2) Minsk (Barbarian8)
Female Half-Orc. 6' 3" Black hair, one small lower "tusk", dark hair. CG (Faerun/Silver Marches) STR 19, CHA8

+1 Keen Greataxe
Chain Shirt
Ruby Earring (+1 Ring of Protection)

Classic "Charge in and Smack it!" mentality. LOVES her magic axe. Pretty quiet when not fighting, though.

3) Grogask the Goblin (War1/ Adept7) 3' 4" Skinny. Neutral

Ugly
Right ear partially missing. 
Scarred face. Bat familiar.

Scrolls and Potion on belt and bandolier. 
Halfspear. 
Wears a small piece of bloodstained rock (about the size of a silver dollar) on a leather cord around his neck. 
Tattered cloak (hooded) has silver shamrock clasp (Tymora symbol, gift from Minsk).

NPC. Became a shaman (Adept) after a near-death experience. Decided goblins were too stupid to hang around with and hooked up with party for a while. Comes and goes now. Uses the spear more as a walking stick than a weapon now, relying more on magic. Rides a small donkey when traveling. Not an overly _nice_ person, but fair and non-evil. Likes Minsk because she sticks up for him and he is physically weak (8 STR).


Thanks!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

*Sure thing Kengar.*

I'll leave you in suspence until I post the pics. I have to locate a scanner so give it a day or two. Have a good one!!


----------



## GralTok (Apr 7, 2003)

Had him have is own thread for a drawing but as I look at the current piece I can't wait to see what you will dig up for him.
Here is the sheet of Sergor the next chosen of Bane.

*Sergor how'Hadoes
Human male*
Cleric of Bane 7(18)/ Divine Disciple 4/ Contemplative 7
 153000/171000 
Age: 42
Height: 6'
Weight: 218lb
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black and gray
Skin: Black
Languages: Common, Damaran, Illuskan


*Abilities*

```
(Base	Levels	Magic	Aging	Inherent)
Str:	18	(13		+6	-1		)
Dex:	12	(13			-1		)
Con:	18	(13		+6	-1		)
Int:	12	(13			+1		)
Wis:	30	(16	+4	+6	+1	+3	)
Cha:	22	(14		+6	+1	+1	)
```


*Combat*

```
Hit Points:  154/154	(8+8+1+8+4+3+6+1+1+8+8+3+3+6+2+2+5+5+72)
Armor Class:	44 (10Base +13Full Plate +7Large Steel Shield +5Natural Armor +5Deflection +4Speed)
Speed:	40
Initiative: +5
Spell Resistance: 28
BAB:	+10/+5 (+5Cleric +2DivineD +3Contem)
Bane's Fist +20/+15 (1d8+9+2d6vs chaos+2d6vs good/18x2 +5 Morningstar of Lawful Unholy Impact)
```


*Saving Throws*

```
(Abilities Cleric	Contem	DivineD	Magic	Other	)
Fortitude: +26	(+4	  +5	+2	+4	+5	+6	)
Reflex:	   +19	(+1	  +2	+2	+1	+5	+8	)
Will:	   +35	(+10	  +5	+5	+4	+5	+6	)
```


*Skills*

```
(Total	Rank	Ability	Other)
Concentration	+16	11	+1	+4
Diplomacy	+11	5	+6	
Intimidate	+18	10	+6	+2
Klg Religion	+22	21	+1	
Scry		+7	6	+1	
Sense Motive	+12		+10	+2
Spellcraft	+22	21	+1
```

*Feats*
Alertness
Combat Casting
Lightning Reflex
Greater Spell Focus Enchantment
Greater Spell Penetration
Improved Initiative
Improved Critical Morningstar
Spell Focus Enchantment
Spell Penetration
Weapon Focus Morningstar

*Special Qualities*
-Can't cast spell with the good and chaos sub-types
-Rebuke Undead _9times a day_
-Spontaneous Inflict
-Divine Health _You are immune to all diseases, including magical disease._
-Slippery Mind _If you fail a saving thros vs an enchantment, 1 round later you can remake a save._
-Divine Wholeness _Can cure twice her level each day._
-Divine Body _You are immune to poison._
-Divine Soul _Spell resistance 28_
-New Domains _Acquire a third domains._
-Special Domains _Domination and Mystycism_
-Divine Emissary _Divine disciples can telepathically communicate with any outsider within 60 feet, as long as that outsider serves Bane._
-Sacred Defense +2 _Add +2 to the divine disciple's saving throws against divine spells, as well as the spell-like and supernatural abilities of outsiders._
-Imbue with Spell Ability _You can imbue target with spell lvl1 and 2 that you have prapared_
-Destruction _A single melee attack is made at +4 attack bonus and +18 damage._
-Domination _You gain the spell focus (enchantment) feat._
-Hatred _Once per day, choose one opponent. Against that opponent you gain +2 profane bonus to attack rolls, saving throws and armor class. Last 1 minutes._
-Mysticism _You apply your charisma modifier as a bonus on all saving throws._
-Tyranny _Add +2 to the saving throw DC of any compulsion spell you cast._

*Spells*
Spells per Day: 0:6 - 1:8+1 - 2:8+1 - 3:7+1 - 4:7+1 - 5:6+1 - 6:6+1 - 7:4+1 - 8:4+1 - 9:3+1
DC: 0:20 - 1:21 - 2:22 - 3:23 - 4:24 - 5:25 - 6:26 - 7:27 - 8:28 - 9:29 (Enchantment +4, Compulsion +2)
*0 level* Detect Magic - Purify Food and Drink x3 - Read Magic
*1 level* Bane - Detect Chaos - Detect Good - Divine Favor - Faith Healing - Protection of Chaos - Protection of Good - Regenerate Light Wounds + Doom
*2 level* Bull's Strenght - Cure Moderate Woundsx2 - Eagle's Splendor - Hand of Divinity - Hold Person - Spell Shield - Zone of Truth + Enthrall
*3 level* Briar Web - Cure Serious Wounds - Dispel Magic - Flame of Faith - Prayer - Regenerate Moderate Wounds - Zone of Revelations + Discern Lies
*4 level* Air Walk - Blindsight - Cure Critical Wounds - Freedom of Movement - Restoration - Spell Imunity - Tongues + Fear
*5 level* Bear's Heart - Flame Strike - Regenerate Serious Wounds - Righteous Might - Slay Living - Spell Resistance + Circle of Doom
*6 level* Banishment - Energy Immunity - Greater Dispelling - Heal - Regenerate Critical Wounds - Spellmantle + Harm
*7 level* Destruction - Dictum - Holy Star - Repulsion + Disintegrate
*8 level* Fire Storm - Shield of Law - Stormrage - Unholy Aura + Mass Charm
*9 level* Implosion - Miracle - Storm of Vengeance + Dominate Monster

*Domains*
*Destruction* Inflict Light Wounds - Shatter - Contagion - Inflict Critical Wounds - Circle of Doom - Harm - Disintegrate - Earthquake - Implosion
*Domination* Command - Enthrall - Suggestion - Dominate Person - Greater Command - Geas/Quest - Mass Suggestion - True Domination - Mounstrous Thrall
*Hatred* Doom - Scare - Bestow Curse - Emotion (hate effect only) - Righteous Might - Forbiddance - Blasphemy - Antipathy - Wail of Banshee
*Tyranny* Command - Enthrall - Discern Lies - Fear - Greater Command - Geas/Quest - Bigby's grasping Hand - Mass Charm - Dominate Monster
*Mysticism* Divine Favor - Spiritual Weapon - Lesser Aspect of the Deity - Weapon of the Deity - Righteous Might - Aspect of the Deity - Blasphemy - Unholy Aura - Greater Aspect of the Deity

*Equipments*
Bane's Fist (Morningstar +5 of Lawful Unholy Impact) 200000gp
Full Plate +5 of Command and Moderate Fortification 100000gp
Large Steel Shield +5 of Arrow Deflecting and Speed 100000gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp
Ring of Protection +5 50000gp
Bag of Holding 4 10000gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 50000gp
Belt of Giant strenght +6 36000gp
Boots of Striding and Springing 6000gp
Bracers of Wisdoms +6 36000gp
Headbands of Charisma +6 36000gp
Gloves of Health +6 32000gp
Cloak of Resistance +5 25000gp
Tome of Leadership and Influence +1 27500gp
Tome of Understanding +3 82500gp
2500gp

*History* Sergor was born in the Moonsea, in Zenthil Keep when it was under the rule of the council of lord. He was raised by his father a modest marchant not rich enought to be in the council but still respectable. At eighteen he was kidnapped by the Zhentarim to join under the tutorship of Fzoul. He was one of his favourite, for what it means. He never had to murder someone to get the ranking deserved to him. He his one of the last few that survived the time of troubles. The death of Bane, the change of allegiance from Cyric to Xvim than back to Bane when he resurected from the body of the strongest spawn of Bane, Xvim. He always supported Fzoul and his one of his closest advisor. He was sent on many mission to strenghent the arm of Bane in the Zentharim and in other temple. He murdered and leaded army for the glory of Bane. He never let anyone counter him. No one stand in his way. Some entertain the thought if Bane made a good choice in making Fzoul is chosen and not Sergor. For Sergor met Bane during the time of trouble and the avatars of Bane himself told him to go back to Zenthil Keep, something will happen soon. That strenghten the faith to a degree that he couldn't believe the death of his god and still doesn't understand the change his master made. He followed him but he wasn't a true Cyricist, is power was loosening. He got hope when Xvim emerged and he couldn't embrace more the return of Bane. Since than he grew in both power and faith. His meeting with the avatar made him want to become closer to his god. All this make the few that know the story of both man question who got the real authority of Bane. Still Sergor has always been the most loyal follower of Fzoul since his first association. Now he lead the The Tyranny branch of the Cabal of the Black Hand. In his last assigment he was investigating the now fragmented Harpers and their influence here in Zenthil Keep.

*Personnality* Sergor is hard headed and doesn't receive critic easily, only Fzoul can critic him without trigerring is immediate anger. He is a tyrant, _Follow my order or endure my wrath!_, is one of his personnal motto. He want the position of Fzoul but he awaits the order of Bane to do so. He would never dare to attack the chosen of Bane, unless Bane himself would have asked him to do so. He love the pleasaure of beating someone to death for a mistake, because he can tolerate mistake in the service of Bane. His meeting with the avatar made him a lot more faithful to Bane and he prays many hour each night.

*Description* Sergor is always seen in is black full plate lined with pure gold, the new sign of Bane is engraved on the chest of the full plate. Bane's Fist never leave is side and he doesn't hesitate to use it to make sure his point isn't contested. His large black steel shield bear the Zentharim sign. This man of six feet make you feel really small by his presence and leadership.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

sweeet...be patient and I'll try to deliver a character worthy of that description. Gotto love the dark ones!!


----------



## Zion (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks man! 
Love you're pic by the way, the bear head is excelent 
If I could draw like that I would take money for making a pic.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

*Money huh?*

Firstly let me point out that if I do a character for you in this forum it will be free however if any one who receives a peice from me wishes to offer payment that is cool. You can email me at alanandbabette@hotmail.com if you like and I'll be more then happy to get back to you.

Generally I am happy to do this as a training exercise and to spread some of the exciting visions the RPG community has to share but if someone wants to commission something special let me know.


----------



## Zion (Apr 7, 2003)

Like I said in the other pic making thread, I'm broke 
I like most people in here have an expensive hobby


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 7, 2003)

*No worries.*

That's alright Zion! I'll hopefully have something for you all over the next couple of days.

All the best and I'm off to bed. 

It's late here in Australia.

Night folks


----------



## Suldulin (Apr 7, 2003)

Very nice pic Alan, I've two characters if you've the time and inclination  

Campaign: Planescape
Name : Anor'Wilwarin of house SunRunner, aka Anor the Wanderer
Race: Athasian Sun Elf(lived before/during the cleansing war)
Class: Savant/Preserver/Sunmage/Planeshifter (1/4/5/4)
Age: 135
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 172 lbs
Stature: slender wiry
Skin: bronzed with a hint of silver.
Eyes: Silver
Hair: Golden, shoulder length, tied back

Stats: 10 str, 18 dex, 16 con, 26 int, 14 wis, 15 cha

Attire(starlight cloth outfit):
- light leaf armor with matching wooden and leaf dastana around his forearms
- Midnight blue tunic streaked with forest green, underneath armor
- Midnight blue breeches
- Shimmering emerald cloak
- soft soled knee high black leather boots

Items visible:
- Elven Longblade(waist)
- 2 belt pouches
- Spyglass
- Spellbook hanging by a strap across chest
- kiira



and/or



Campaign: based on the Exile crpg
Name : Talant a'Me'a
Class: Incubus
Level : 3
Age : unknown
Race : Tanar'ri
Gender : Male 
Hair: shoulder length black with platinum roots
Eyes: silver whites, golden irises, red pupils
Height: 6'


Alignment: chaotic good

STR : 14 +2
DEX : 16 +3 
CON : 14 +2 
INT :  16 +3
WIS : 14 +2 
CHA : 22 +6

Talant a'Me'a(thrice fallen)is a recently outcast incubus
he became such after an. . . misfortunate. . . attempt at 'turning' a high priestess of a goodly diety. He managed to teleport away before the spell she cast was completed but it still had a strong effect up his spirit and very being.

His wings are feathered though they still have small spurs of bone jutting from the joint(like a dragon or bat) and his features are a not unhandsome mix of demonic and celestial.

His most commonly assumed alternate form is that of a human noble likewise 6' tall but with piercing green eyes and short light brown hair

He often has a look of regret upon his face when he feels he is unobserved.

Talant a'Me'a
Race: Human
(apparent)Class: Aristocrat
Age: 23
Height: 6'
Stature: slender, muscular, handsome
Skin: healthy tanned
Eyes: sparkling emerald green
Hair: Light brown.


Attire(noble):
- blue silken shirt under shimmering mithril chain shirt
- silk breeches.
- tan leather belt
- soft soled black leather boots

Items visible:
- A finely crafted Darkwood and Mithril Naginata, large oval sapphire at the base of the head.
- A Mighty Composite darkwood longbow.
- hip quiver
- Lyre of rare darkwood leafed with silver


----------



## BOZ (Apr 7, 2003)

cool pic.    i'll add a couple that i also have on kip's thread (cause i don't have any more to add at the moment).  i don't mind two versions!  (but no fair copying from each other!)


Brokk Blackbeard
Male Dwarf
Cleric 5 of Moradin / Paladin 2 (soon to be 3 - need 1000 more XP!) 
Str 14 Dex 12 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 16 Cha 12
4'5" 200 lbs, Age 63
Black eyes, Black hair close cropped, short beard (for a dwarf)
Mace +2, light crossbow, Chainmail +1, large shield +1, Boots of Striding and Springing
Cleric Domains: Earth, Protection
Skills: Appraise +3, Concentration +4, Craft (stonemasonry) +3, Diplomacy +2, Heal +5, Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +4, Ride horse +2, Spellcraft +2, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +4
Feats: Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Brew Potion


here is a sketch i did of him on the back of my character sheet, in his skivvies. 






(BTW, he has since achieved 3rd level paladin.   )


and another player's PC from our group:

Cal Wellmet
Human Male, Bard 4 / Fighter 3
Neutral warrior of Kord
Age 17, 6' 2", 240 pounds, brown eyes, long black hair with the last few inches being white (it was accidentally bleached by a magical effect, and has only finally grown out)
Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 17
Greatsword +2 main weapon, also mighty composite longbow +3, masterwork dagger
Breastplate armor +2, Great Helm
Skills: Bluff +9, Climb +6, Craft - Weaponsmith +3, Diplomacy +7, Disguise +4, Gather Information +5, Knowledge - history +5, Open Lock +10, Perform +11, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4, Swim +6, Tumble +4, Use Magic Device +4, other - Cook +5
Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike, Power Attack, Cleave, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Blind-Fighting
Other gear carried:
Wand of Lightning
Fiddle, lute, pan pipes
Magnifying glass, whetstone, silver ring, torches, masterwork theives tools
Winter Clothes


----------



## Felix (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, I'll jump into line too!

Konstantin
Barb 2/ MC Rgr 3/ Forsaker 3
Weapons:
Wields a greatsword.
Bow slung on his back, as well as a quiver of arrows.
Armor:
Cuirass (Breastplate armor without the leather stuff in the PHB) 
Appearance:
Conan the Barbarian meets Bombata. Almost 7 feet tall, and covered in wolf skins. He wears an iron circlet on his forehead to keep his hair out of his face. He is younger than his rage would suggest; he grows no beard.

Konstantin's character concept is a blur between the barbarian and the ranger. Many times he exhibits the straight forward assualt favored by barbarians; he also is able to concieve of crafty manaeuvers rangers are famous for. In action I see him ambushing an unsuspecting group from the woods. Having satisfied his rangerish desire for stealth in the ambush, he proceeds to crash through the bushes in barbaric style, greatsword held high.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 7, 2003)

Great Pic

Got a few for you.  I have to check my books for three.  If you get to any I would love it.

Bomefru
Male Wild Elf Barbarian/fighter
Icy Burst Dwarven Waraxe on one side
+1 Handaxe on the other
Quarterstaff in hand, holding like a martial artist
Belt of Mage Armor
Ring of Spell Storing
Thick cloak of a random animal

Description

Bomefru's clothes are almost entirely covered in fur like the picture in the DMG. Bomefru describes himself as "Strong, Angry, but dumb like Big Tree".

Araust
Male Human Fighter
6'7''
Mercenary/Bounty Hunter
Sythe with some kind of Runes on it
Flowing Worn Cloak
Angry Look on face
Scar across Left Eye
Spiked Blonde Hair
Whip(optional)
The Sword that is in the below pic on his back, needed
Hitman Style Gloves

Ark
Male Human Barbarian/Rouge
20 Years Old
6'5''
Long Black Hair
Mitheral Shirt
Greatsword
Migthy Composite Longbow
Quiver
Good Cloak
Moderatly Muscular

Thank you very much if you do them.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 8, 2003)

Roscoe
Male Halfling Rouge 9/Cleric 1/Deepwood Sniper 1
+1 Studded Leather
+1 Mighty Composite Shortbow
MW Shortsword at side
one jeweled MW daggar in boot
eight daggars across chest
cloak with the hood down
Boots of Springing and Striding
Quiver of Elhona(sp?)
Gloves of Orge Power
hidden holy symbol (just a string around his neck)
long braided blond hair
green eyes
extra short

Taka
Fighter 1/Wizard 10 
Half-Elf/Half-Something
Long Golden Brown Hair
Barely Noticeable reptilian skin
longer leaner limbs
claws
very slight horns at his temples
orientally dressed in kimono
katana on left
Longsword on right (looks like it came from Germany, given to him in a will from a deceased friend.)
One really big spellbook
+1 Quarterstaff(simple, black)
Amulet of Tongues
Falcon on his shoulder
a elven ring on his right hand
a staff of fire
Sash of Mage Armor
a cloak
I say he is half-elf because he still dosen't know what his father is. 
I will attach a earlier pic of him for reference.

Motubo
Male Mul Barbarian Cleric
Former Galdiator
5'9'' 220 (Mul's are all muscle)
skin = dark brown
Falchion at left side
Gauntlets
Turban with a piece loose so he can cover his face (think the Moor from "Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves")
Loose v-cut tunic (short sleeves)
Loose arabian trousers
hand on Falchion
Necklace of Prayer Beads

Thanks for any pics that you do, I know this is a lot.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 8, 2003)

This is the Sword from above.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 8, 2003)

The reference of Taka


----------



## The Dark Harlequin (Apr 8, 2003)

alrighty then...ill try to jump in line as well...

here are some descriptions for some rather unique races from my homebrew setting...i wish i could commision art, but i am quite poor...*Sigh*
anyway, if any of these strike you imagination, please draw them...they really should NOT look too human..


The Axud’fia are an unusual race. They appear to be tall, slender, and beautiful humans with several elven characteristics. They often have small fangs almost like a vampire, but less conspicuous. They have beautiful feathered wings that seem almost too small to bear their weight. These wings can magically fold into the Axud’fia’s back and cause no nuisance at all. In fact, if the wings are folded back, it is impossible to detect that they even exist. The most defining thing about Axud’fia is that their hair color is split down the middle. One side is brilliant silver and the other side is the darkest of blacks. The same holds true for their wings, one is silver, and one is black. This color split affects the entire side of their body, hair and feather wise. For example, one Axud’fia may have a silver left side while another has a silver right side. Eye color is almost unlimited, including shades never seen on humans such as purple, silver, white and black, red, etc. The average male Axud’fia stands between 1.9 meters and 2.2 meters tall and weighs between 70 and 80 Kg. The average female stands 1.7 to 2.0 meters tall and weighs between 60 and 70 Kg. Axud’fia speak with eloquence at all times, although they are often overtaken by sporadic ideas and juxtapose their seeming grace with random thoughts spoken when the whim strikes them. Axud’fia males grow a certain amount of facial hair, but invariably this hair is soft, smooth and straight, most males prefer to keep either clean shaven or use neatly trimmed styles. 


Duzk’enuh have large and muscular builds. They have sharp, bony protrusions about six inches long extending from their elbows and knees, and two 3 inch horns protruding through their upper forehead. They are slightly taller and broader on average than humans. On average a male weighs between 100 and 150 Kg, and is between 2 and 2.3 meters tall. Females are slightly less muscular and average in weight from 90 to 120 Kg, while varying between 1.8 and 2.1 meters. Their skin shade is basically human, but with grayish tones. The entire face is similar to a broad, strong human’s face but with no nose. Where the nose would be there is simply smooth, flat skin. Duzk’enuh breath and smell through small holes at the base of their horns. The rest of the face has a look of feral civilization to it, a sophisticated mouth with a large solid jaw, prominent lower canines (though not tucks by any means) and intelligent eyes with large, thick brows. In place of the nose there are often, but not always, complicated tattoos that show what tribe the Duzk’enuh is from. Their hair is often black and thick, and is customarily worn long and tied back so as not to conceal the small horns that are carved with symbols on meaningful occasions. Duzk’enuh eyes are often dark, but occasionally are golden or even more rarely blue. Duzk’enuh males grow facial hair, and although the common style is to keep clean shaven, they will occasionally grow elaborate facial hair. The Duzk’enuh language is filled with curt and abrupt words. Every word is kept to a minimum of difficulty and length, allowing complex messages to be said in a fairly short time.


The Eif’veum are a tall race of incredibly slender humanoids. They are graceful in the extreme and minds to match their speed. A typical Eif’veum looks so thin that it would almost be grotesque on another race. Both males and females range from 2-2.3 meters in height and weigh around 50-80 Kg. The incredible slenderness, however, accentuates their otherworldly look and most Eif’veum seem blindingly beautiful to other races. Eif’veum skin is a pale shade that is almost a true white. The Eif’veum head looks like a much slenderer human head with long pointed ears that usually extend twenty to thirty centimeters. At a distance their ears can almost be mistaken for antenna. Eif’veum eyes are large are slightly almonds shaped, and unlike human eyes, the iris covers the entire visible surface of the eye, making Eif’veum eyes seem to be a single solid color. Eye color covers all human colors as well as almost every other possible shade in the visible spectrum. Eif’veum usually grow a full head of hair that is almost always worn long and in intricate braids. Most Eif’veum tend to have very dark or black hair, although other shades are occasionally seen as well.  Of these other shades, most are in the same shades as normal human hair, but most shades seem to be a bit more vivid than their human counterparts’. Very few Eif’veum grow any facial hair, only about one in ten males will grow any at all, and those that do usually keep clean shaven. Eif’veum speech is a darkly sensuous and beautiful language. When spoken it sounds at once imperious and civil, courteous and at times even friendly. 


Juga’doiq stand around 1-1.2 meters tall and weigh around 20-30 kilograms. Juga’doiq barely look humanoid. Their bodies are roughly spherical with a diameter of about one third of a meter. They have six identical arms in place of normal arms and legs. All the arms are about a half a meter long and have two ball-and-socket joints that can swivel in almost any direction. All four arms also have opposable digits with an unusual hand. This connects directly to the back of the hand in yet another ball-and-socket joint. The hands themselves have eight fingers and two thumbs each with three ball-and-socket joints. The eight fingers are aligned four on one side and four opposite them. The two thumbs are placed in between the rows of fingers. A Juga’doiq hand then has fully opposable fingers all the way around the hand, which can grip just about anything. The Juga’doiq head is at on end of the body and a meter long opposable tail is at the other end. Juga’doiq can use any four arms as their primary arms while standing or hanging from the other two. Occasionally a Juga’doiq will learn to use their tail effectively, allowing them to use any combination of five limbs at a time. A Juga’doiq standing on two arms, with clothes on, looks almost like a typical, but short humanoid with four arms.


Nokwmaa stand from 8 feet to 10 feet tall, and weigh anywhere from 250 to 400 pounds. They are lean and lanky, and usually walk with a pronounced slouch that makes them seem much shorter. Their skin ranges in color from dark gray to light gray and is often covered with red markings, a racial tradition somewhat similar to tattoos but with a different procedure for putting them on. Their eyes are pale yellow, and glow slightly in the dark. They are completely hairless creatures. They have large beak like noses, and extremely long arms. Nokwmaa have a tendency to pick up various knickknacks from places they’ve visited, and often display these on their clothing, or on a thread around their neck. Females are slightly shorter and have smaller noses. Both sexes have small horns sprouting from their temples. These horns curl forward and toward each other following the ridge of the eyebrows. Just before these horns would meet in the center of the forehead, both horns twist upward and end in small points at about head level.


: The Nup’tsuu look a bit like a large inverted tapering cone with a cup near their bottom. They stand between four and five feet tall and weigh around one hundred and thirty pounds. Around the rim of this “cup” there are numerous four-inch tentacles. They have three “arms” equidistantly placed around their body with three eyes equidistantly placed above these. At the top is a small tentacle with a “mouth” that resembles a large venus flytrap. The arms are tentacles about three feet long each. About five inches from the end of the tentacle, it splits into three smaller tentacles capable of fine manipulations. The cup can hold a smooth ball about two and half feet in diameter. They use this ball to wheel around and can attain incredible speed, their balance in impeccable. They may only use the ball on very smooth surfaces however. When on rough surfaces they must drop their ball and use their tentacles to move. Without the wheel, the Nup’tsuu move very slowly, but also very steadily. Their mouth can nip creatures lightly and the digestive fluid that they secrete is highly corrosive.


Zuufu’nien stand between 4 and 4 1\2 feet tall and are thickly muscled. They typically have a shoulder width of almost three feet, making them nearly as wide as they are tall. The Zuufu’nien head does not have any neck, instead the head is a large semi-circular lump sticking directly out from the shoulders. Zuufu’nien are not able to turn their head, instead their backs have evolved to be able to turn one hundred and eighty degree. For a Zuufu’nien to look behind himself he must turn his entire upper body. Zuufu’nien arms are also exceptionally long, reaching nearly three feet in length. They have dense bones and muscle so that their weight is about the same as a bulky human. A Zuufu’nien’s leg muscles are strong enough to propel their bodies in unusually far jumps. Zuufu’nien skin is typically tanned a dark brown or almost black from the sun. Zuufu’niens usually prefer to grow their hair long, failing this they shave completely bald. Zuufu’nien on Ej’aeka do not often grow beards, and if they do the beard is almost always kept closely trimmed in a neat fashion. A Zuufu’nien’s body, while small and dense, is surprisingly buoyant and they have a very hard time drowning in all but the strongest gales.


and thats it...of course you dont have to draw ALL of em  but if any chance your fancy, please do
thanks


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 8, 2003)

*Acknowledged*

This is just to confirm I've read the requests and find all the characters  very inspiring and will definitely get to at least one of every request. if you wish to be notified of your character/s completion and posting email alanandbabette@hotmail.com
thanks guys


----------



## Kannik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Also very generous!*

I think we have a growing trend of generous artists here... }:>

If I may submit two characters for your consideration...  I leave it up to you for poses et al... and feel free to tweak a bit as you see fit for artisticness }  I don't know if you prefer long-winded descriptions or point form... here's the long winded versions (and yes, they are both full of youthful exuberance -- just a coincidence of starting campaigns, I swear!):



Standing at just under 7 feet in height, Timmoth is a young and powerfully built centaur.  His horse-like lower torso is covered in a chestnut-coloured coat of thin fur, a colour matched by his long hair atop his human torso, tied behind his head in a long ponytail.  A certain grace and ease belies his huge form.  He carries with am unmistakable air of youth, out to see the world, though he has also learned to comport himself quite well when the situation merits.

Timmoth's armaments are a sight to behold, each more finely crafted than one might expect for a wanderer or a centaur.  His bow, large for even a beast of his size, is built from powerful strips of darkwood, laminated together with expert care.  Laden with elvish script, there is no mistaking its origin.  Similarly, his centaur-sized halberd is adorned with dwarvish runes, the mighty axe-head securely fixed to a haft banded with metal for reinforcement.  The base of halberd bears a flared metal point, as though two large spear-heads had been crossed together.  

The chain ‘shirt’ armour worn by Timmoth is also of fine quality, though this time of human hands.  Crafted by the famous fine leathersmiths and metal workers of Khallas, the armour bridges well the transition from torso to horse torso, removing little of the centaur's natural flexibility there.  The alloy armour is also snug enough that Timmoth wears a surcoat over both his halves, affording better protection from the elements as well as allowing him to better blend into the natural surroundings.

Moving accross the land, Timmoth ensures he is well equipped.  He carries two often laden saddle bags and pouches across his equine back, with a a waterskin and quivers next to each.  When not employing it in combat, his halberd rests alongside the top of his right saddlebag.  Across his back he carries another quiver and his bow, and a dagger rests sheathed in the strap across his chest.  


_And the second_


Before you stands Thelil.  A young adult of only 114 years of age, he still carries with him a certain spring of youthful excitement that has not yet been extinguished.  For an elf, he stands tall and built at 5 foot 2 inches, with the customary long hair and dark green eyes.  What first draws your eyes, however, is the large pair of wings, the delicate white limbs springing from his shoulder blades.  His wings a recent development for him, and having never spent any time with winged creatures, Thelil’s wings at rest are more perpendicular (straight back) to his back then one might expect.  

Thelil wears a green hooded surcoat over leather armour (both modified for his winged nature).  Using a strapping system that wraps around his shoulders as well as down the centreline between his wings, a large sack rests under his wingroots (in the small between his back and wing edges).  A sturdy quiver attached along its bottom side, ringed with metal and possessing several attachment points, augments this sack.  A composite short bow and heavy mace are often attached to the quiver, along with a full complement of arrows. 

Carried with care, Thelil’s double sword includes two wooden sheaths that securely enclose each blade, giving the sword the guise of a thickened staff.  The entire sword ensemble is very carefully crafted, with polished hardwood sheaths, beauty-through-function handguards and a carved wooden handgrip.  A small engraving of ancient text adorns one of the sheaths, while braided cords hang from each end of the grip.  When drawn, the sheaths are stored in a compartment just rightly made for them in the quiver.

See the sword at this link

Thelil tends to comport himself in a stately, or noble-like manner.  In many respects, he is also knightly in his aims, helping those in need and who cannot defend themselves.  Thelil remains calm and focused through most situations, and rarely loosing his cool in confrontations.  His comportment is likely born partially a reaction to his treatment during his rough time amongst the humans, as a poor ‘child’;  he is acting 'nobly' in the face of other’s distain, acting 'better' than them, and genuine wish to help out others in need.  His martial training has also given him a feel for focused and calm action, such that though he may take much patiently, when he decides to act, the act is swift and decisive.  His speech follows his actions, and is usually careful and proper.  Whenever possible, he will be sure to dress in fine clothing, though certainly not to the excess of the aristocrats.



Thanks a tonne!  }

Kannik

EDIT:  Should mention that Timmoth's bow is a Composite Long Bow (of Strength)  }


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 8, 2003)

*Acknowledged*

This is just to confirm I've read the requests and find all the characters  very inspiring and will definitely get to at least one of every request. if you wish to be notified of your character/s completion and posting email alanandbabette@hotmail.com
thanks guys


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 8, 2003)

*Taka*

ThorneMD here is your Taka based on the other cool art work you provided. Eventually I will get around to doing the action pose you requested. I have been working hard on the compositions for the first requests made. My Partner Babette is struggling as a stand in model as pregnant women have little love for weilding axes or swords. 

Hope you like it!!

By the way if anyone is interested I have added 10 new peices to my folder in the art gallery.

I'd appreciate any feed back.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 8, 2003)

*Sorry about the size people.*

Eventually I will work out what I am doing.


----------



## Zion (Apr 8, 2003)

What about mine?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 8, 2003)

patience, grasshopper.

good things come to those who wait!


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 8, 2003)

*Wow*

I feel honored you picked mine to be first. The pic is just great except for one thing. The horns are a little too big.  One question though.  What action pose were you talking about.  Is it the rest of Taka or one of the other characters?

Anyway, thank you again and I will definally use the pic.


----------



## Zion (Apr 8, 2003)

*starts to jump around making strange noises*


----------



## GralTok (Apr 8, 2003)

*Here, here I am, all be calm I am veterinary and I got my tranquilizer gun.* He than shoot Zion in the *ss and run away *I'm no veterinary!* Mwhahaha...

Anothere stupid episode form ... me!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 9, 2003)

Zion, I am working on yours now I apologise for posting out of order. In future I will endevour to do them as they come. 

Thorn, I'm glad you liked Taka. After I have completed everyone elses (in order)   I want to do a full size action pose with that character. 

I got roused on at home for posting out of order so trust me I won't again.

I just have redraw the design I came up with yesterday, so give me an hour or two.

See you then.


----------



## -Ekimus- (Apr 9, 2003)

I would like to post a request...  

Krunk, Half-Orc, Half-Gold Dragon (almost)
He is a 2 Sorc, 4 Fighter, 3 dragon disciple.

Str- 24
Int-12
Wis-13
Dex-15
Con-18
Cha- 16

Wields a greatsword (made from a Bebelith claw), and a full plate.

7' 2'' tall, power-built, orchish skin with a smattering of golden scales, a small layer of black hair on his head, and two horns that bend backwards...

Thanks in advance


----------



## mps42 (Apr 9, 2003)

*What the hey...*

I'll post for a friend of mine. this is not actuallt my character so I don't know a lot about him but I'll post what I _do_ know and hope for the best.

"Beartrap" Q'arnan
Dwarven Male Barbarian
Height: 4' 1"
Weight: 160lbs
Hair: Brown mottled with grey and black
Beard: reddish brown and wild!
Armor: rough leather armor randomly interspersed with bits of hide and steel that he's found or bought.
Info: "Beartrap" is a nickname that was given to him by his fellow adventurers given his crabby demeanor, wild looks and the fact that he carries 6 daggers (3 on each leg) 2 hand axes on his belt,  a shortsword and a light crossbow. 
 Pictoral references: Except for the height, think of the old guy who was on the American tv show "grizzly adams" or other people of that type.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Apr 9, 2003)

Here's Kip's great rendering of my Arc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arc of Corinth
Male Human Rogue/Duelist CN
Str 15 Dex 20 Con 12 Int 20 Wis 10 Cha 18
Leather shirt with red cape (Cape of Mountebank)
Link (from Zelda) like blonde hair held back by bandana
Goatee that has a 4-inch braid in it (sort of like Wayne Static of Static-X)
Gold rings in ears
Green eyes
Flaming burst dancing rapier.
Cocky grin.
Celtic love knot necklace.
2 daggers visible on belt.
His feats are Ambidexterity, Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Finesse (rapier), Expertise, Weapon Proficiency (rapier) and Improved Cirtical (Rapier). I've always felt that feats sort of display a certain sense of style.

I'm interested in how you would draw him. So far, I've been greatly impressed with your work. Thanks!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 9, 2003)

*Almost there.*

I am at work  at the moment so I cannot do any drawing, Zions peice is consuming more time then I would have liked however I think it will be worth it.

It is just a chest shot and up. 

Is there anything in particular you would like to appear on the chest Zion, if so let me know.

Speak to you later.


----------



## Zion (Apr 9, 2003)

No I don't want anything special, maybe a small scar but nothing else then that.
*Eagerly avaits the final piece*


----------



## GralTok (Apr 9, 2003)

It seems the tranquilizer have done it's job...

Alan do you need pics of the new logo of Bane and of the new logo of the Zentharim?


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 10, 2003)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for the Bane info. I will be needing that. 

I was previously going to assign my researcher/wife to this task but now she can return to her domesticated bliss. 

I am at work at the moment, and the Orc for Thorne is only 3/4 finished. I had to reduce it to just a shot from the waist up, however he is looking very detailed and very mean. 

Glad to see enworld back up.


----------



## GralTok (Apr 10, 2003)

Here is Bane 

I sent the Bane and Zentharim log in e-mail... (don't want to up the zenthari logo to much of an hassle...)


----------



## Ferret (Apr 10, 2003)

Ooh nice. If you don't mind, can you draw a PC and a homebrew race? The PC is a half-drow monk, with the same get up as taka, his hair is silver, skin black(grey if you can't do black, shading and stuff, yeah?) and his eyes are red with black streaks in it. He has a vey small body frame.

I lost the stats and description for the race, but I'll be...here again.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Ferret*

That's cool Ferret,

I prefer just the description of the characters more then anything else.

Characters mood or attitude towards others etc.


----------



## KingCroMag (Apr 11, 2003)

Wow! Good stuff!
I will add a favorite character of mine into the long line of interesting characters in this thread.

Name Yday Hadith 
Class wizard conjuration specialist 6, alienist 10, and summoner 3
Race Human - from Var the Golden. Think Classic Hollywood Arabia ala Forgotten Realms

He is six foot two and a toned 185 pounds. He has green eyes, mocha skin, has an emerald affixed to his forehead. He prefers to be shaven clean both facial and scalp. He tends to wear loose clothing that shows off what he feels is an attractive body. He has been gifted with a black snake/tenacle that crawls within his flesh. It generally moves beneth his skin, but will on occasion tear open an orrifice and will extend out. He is very charming, but has a sense of wrongness to him (cthulhuesqe). He is very fond of summoning creatures from beyond (pseudonatural) to administer to his every need.

Hope I have provided enough detail without stiffeling your creativity. I look forward to seeing what you can do!
Escpecially if it is even half as good as what you have previously posted. 

Thanks again
-KCM


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Zion the Orc Soul Reaver is in!*

Thanks KCM, it sounds very cool. 

Zion here is the Orc Soul Reaver.
Sorry I didn't do the full body shot but I started on his face and decided to keep it in close. I guess I am enjoy the potraits better then the action poses.

To everyone else, I will get there!!


----------



## Zion (Apr 11, 2003)

It was worth the wait 

It's excelent, I really like the sword and the eyes, he looks like how I thought, he looks like he is about to rip someones head off, just like I wanted it.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Good to hear.*

Glad you liked it Zion.

I think if someone colours him well it will be a very cool pic.

I have now started on Kengars Moon Elf character Tessa. As her racial hatred is of lycanthropes I will try to include that as a symbol on the bow.

All the best Al.


----------



## brak1 (Apr 11, 2003)

Damn, dude!  Your stuff looks great!  And you're fast, too!  (Something I'm always struggling with.)  Looking forward to more.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Coming from you that is very cool. Thanks.*

I have been checking out all of the artist in here. My two favorites of yours are the stone angel and the pic with the warg.

I am going to have a go at your stone angel if you don't mind, it looks very impressive.

First I have a few others to do. LOL.


----------



## kengar (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Good to hear.*



			
				Alan McFarlane said:
			
		

> *Glad you liked it Zion.
> 
> I think if someone colours him well it will be a very cool pic.
> 
> ...




 *bounces up and down in his chair*


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Check out Little Johns art.*

If some of you haven't checked out Little Johns art it is worth going through his thread.

It is amazing.


----------



## MoGsy (Apr 11, 2003)

*Paw Paw Paw Chink Chink Chink!*

Alan,

I would like a picture of a giant poinis with a cool cape and elven style sword .... what do you think?


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Oh dear.*

That would be the large  creature that lives in the forest? 

That's a whole nother forrum my friend


----------



## MoGsy (Apr 11, 2003)

Sure is a large creature from the forest ... it dwells is the deep dark forests of Tasmania! .... its like a <b> TIGER BABY ... RoaR! </b>


----------



## andrack (Apr 12, 2003)

*cool*

hey ! alan that soul reaver is just great .

If you still have enough lead in your pencil after all the other request ,could i add just one more?

Andrack (short for Antemegon Drackul Moonglow )

paladin of TYR  (forgotten realms god )

str 18
cha 21

race- aasimar (forgotten realms )

appearance
                    male 
                    6 ft 2 in tall
                    200 lbs
                    shoulder length hair gold


equipment
                 celestial armor ( chainmail that is worn under clothing
                 long sword (+3 to worshiper of evil god CYRIC , left hip 
                 shield metal ( has TYRs symbol on it )
                 war hammer ( right hip )

clothes- well cut and made for traviling 
              jacket has the symbol of TYR over the heart


brief history- Andrack was born  an moon elf but after his death to
a drow cleric of the evil god CYRIC .TYR the all mighty brought him back as an Aasimar to fight the evil of CYRIC


TYR symbol-balanced scales resting on a warhammer(handle down )


added info - Andrack is not high enough level to get a dire lion for his paladins mount ,But he is close.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 12, 2003)

Alan your work is stunning!! If you get the chance here is my character. 

Eosin the Red ruled the kingdom of Vintria during the bloodiest era the kingdom had ever faced. He was not noble, nor just, or even kind; like most men called heroes, he only did what fate required of him.

Eosin began as a scout with Vintria’s army. Eventually, his resourcefulness earned him a promotion to captain of a ranger unit. During some seasonal skirmishes with the northern barbarian tribes he chanced upon a meeting that involved several Imperial Senators and one of the most powerful barbarian chiefs. Discovering treason, he returned to the capitol, Viandian and sought to warn his superiors. Like many plans of treason, this one also ran deep. He was taken by the Lord Marshall and was to be hung, escaping the noose only through the efforts of his men. Unsure of who to trust, he turned to the legions themselves, entering Viandian through the king’s gate two days later. 

Eosin and his legions were unable to save the king but they did quell the rebellion in the capitol. Then he turned his attention on the barbarian tribes pillaging in the countryside. He spent nearly four months campaigning before bringing them to task. He retained command of the legions only by virtue of imminent crisis but by the time he returned to the capitol he also had the loyalty of Archbishop Taedrin, the highest rank clergyman in all of Vintria. Upon his return, the legions urged him to take the Iron Crown, as did several prominent senators who had been loyal to the previous king.

Eosin ruled well for the first few years of his reign, taking a wife and producing six children. It was during this time that Eosin began to consult with the kingdoms clergy and the mage known as Solomon. He had one other notable advisor during the early years, an exiled prince from the elvish land of Elenastra. These three advised him of the growing darkness to the east in a land called Khel. During the next decade of his reign, Eosin sought to prepare his land to face this blackness but senseless wars and weak rulers had gutted the Vintrian Empire. Eosin had to unify Vintria first. 

First, he removed the senate that had placed him on the throne, and then began a campaign to cull out those who undermined his efforts. He reclaimed lost provinces and buffer states that had been granted independence centuries earlier. Eosin and his legions remained in the field for thirteen long years; those years earned him the appellation “Eosin the Red.”

In the winter of his twenty first year as king, Eosin the Red ran out of time. Word came to him from one of the mystical Celestine knights, the darkness was breaking free. Knowing that his kingdom and his family would perish in the conflict, Eosin summoned his knights from the First and Tenth Legions. 5,000 of Vintira’s elite fighting force marched into Khel and sought to buy their land and their people a few more years.

Description: Eosin is a warrior-king. He has a quiet air of command, rather than a demanding one. He is well developed but approaching his middle years. Eosin is usually found dressed in functional mail and plate, the breastplate decorated with the eagle of Vintria. He is never without his sword, Al’Arcrist [Flame in the night] in a shoulder scabbard. He has short graying brown hair and his eyes are startling clear blue. If any described him as handsome, it would be in a rugged way. During the later years of his reign, the weight of his struggle was reflected both as an intense focus and his surrender to a doom he could not avoid.

d20 
Eosin the Red, human male, Woodsman 4/Fighter 4/ Noble 3
Str 14 (+2), Dex 13 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 16 (+3), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 17 (+3).


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 12, 2003)

*Eosin the Red*

Definately.


----------



## kengar (Apr 12, 2003)

*a (hopefully) simple request*

Hey Alan, when you finish Tessa's portrait, could you do me a favor and email  me a higher-resolution image so I can print it out? That way I can surprise my wife with the picture at the gaming table 

Thanks!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 12, 2003)

*Kengar mail request.*

Kengar I certainly will, however I need you to email me at alanandbabette@hotmail.com as I could not access your email link. 

It isn't you it is me. 

Al.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2003)

No, it's him; he doesn't have it set for public viewing.  

Alan, these ROCK. That orc in particular is fantastic.

I saw your note in the story hour forum, which I'll merge into my thread. Thank you for the offer! Good lord, that would be great; I'll get info to you ASAP.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 12, 2003)

*Thanks Piratecat*

Hopefully I will get to a version of Tao in the future. Just start reading your story thread and I love it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 12, 2003)

Okay, hopefully you are still doing these pics as I skipped page2 of this thread to get in line as fast as possible.

My character is Rrai-kesh, a tiger-man in an oriental martial arts type world. Here is part of his description:

Rrai-kesh is a Tiger-man standing between 6 and 7 feet tall. His body is covered in orange fur with black stripes. His claws are sharp and deadly. His muscles are hard and strong and his sinous movements show how quick and dextrous he must be.

His current companion is his battle cat, Gal-kerr. A very large tiger, he serves as both mount and friend to Rrai-kesh in this strange land.

Rrai-kesh, or Rrai for short, has come to this land to learn what he can of it fabled fighting styles. He means to return to his tribe one day so that he can secretly teach his clan members the powerful combat skills that will enable them to defeat their enemies.

As for more thourogh description of costume and such, he might have a bare chest or maybe a bandolier going over one shoulder down to his belt which is a martial arts type black belt. There is also a phoenix grasping an 8-pointed star in it's claws on his shoulder bandolier. Maybe even with a Yin-Yang symbol in the center of the star? A martial arts weapon or two might be on him also. Kamas most likely. And his forearms should be cloth-wrapped in that cris-crossing way you see in anime cartoons.(Hopefully you understand what I'm meaning by this?) If there was any way to include his battle cat companion in the pic also, that would be ultimate.

Thanks for you consideration!

Edit- The Phoenix, Star, and Yin/Yang symbol dont have to be all together like I described them. They could even be tattoos of some sort. Having at least one of them be a tattoo might even be better.


----------



## DerianCypher (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow.. your artwork is fantastic!

Here is my favorite NPC.. have fun!

The Prophet
Gabriel Degenblic
He is appears to be an elven child (the equivelant of about 17 in human terms) with unusually large ears (but not freakishly so). His eyes do not have pupils as he is blind. He is currently the ruler of the Prime Material Plane, put there through combat and many hardships. He has the experiances of thousands of men stretching back to the beginning of time embedded in his head, and he has the ability to give prophecy. He has a staff that is about his height that is capped at either end with mithral. The wood of the staff is incredibly smooth, almost glass like. He is about 6 feet tall, weighs 170lbs and is very muscular. 

When giving prophecy he is enveloped in silver flame and his eyes give off a bright silver light.


I'm intrigued as to what you'll do with him! 
DC


----------



## Suldulin (Apr 12, 2003)

great stuff alan  *hopes for his*


----------



## Ferret (Apr 12, 2003)

A more detailed description, will come soon.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

*Jason of the Dark!*

Ok, here's a character I had Kip the Bold do for me but I'd like your take on him.

Race: Human
3rd Edition Class: 15th level wizard
Sex: Male
Age: 30
Alignment: Chaotic neutral

Possessions: Adamantine dagger, alchemist's lab, belt of many pockets *, cold weather outfit, dagger (masterwork), ring of regeneration, ring of wizardry (I), spellbook, travel's outfit, waterskin, winter blanket.
* Tome and Blood, pg. 78.

Description: Jason is of medium height and slim build being 5' 9" tall and weighing 125 lbs. He has black hair and eyes. Usually Jason wears a loose fitting shirt and trousers rather than the more traditional wizard's robes.  This when combined with a dagger on either hip (more for effect than use) often lead people to believe that he is a rogue rather than a wizard; a mistake which had saved his life on a number of occasions early in his career.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

*Marie Goldmane*

Race: Half-Elf (but is magically full-blooded)
3rd Edition Classes: 11th level rogue, 9th level wizard
Sex: Female
Age: 34 (161)
Alignment: Chaotic good

Possessions: +2 frost dagger, belt pouch (x2), breastplate of command, cape of the mountebank, cold weather outfit, courtier's outfit, crystal ball, spellbook, spell component pouch (x2), small steel mirror, thieves' tools, traveler's outfit, waterskin, winter blanket.

Description: Half-elf, 5'6", slim but wiry. Mid-length blonde hair, hazel eyes. Attractive, but with a hard edge. Marie is now physically a silver elf, but is still, in reality, only a half-elf.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

*Coromir Maralethion*

*Note:* This character and the previous two adventure together.  They are all fast friends and are know as the Fallow's Cross Adventurers!  None of these characters are my original creations but I have permission from the players who did use them (but don't anymore).

Race: Mixed blooded elf (half-forest elf/half-silver elf) *
3rd Edition Classes: 5th level fighter, 5th level wizard, 5th level rogue
Sex: Female
Age: 143
Alignment: Chaotic good
* A forest elf is like a wild elf, while a silver elf is like a standard PHB elf or high elf.

Possessions: +1 elven chain mail, +1 spell storing shortsword, +1 keen shortsword, belt pouch, cold weather outfit, hooded lantern, ioun stone (clear spindle), ioun stone (dusty rose prism), magnifying glass, ring of protection +2, shortbow with 20 arrows, spellbook, spell component pouch (x4), spyglass, thieves' tools (masterwork), traveler's outfit, winter blanket.

Description: Short elf, 4' 8", moderately attractive, short flaming red-bronze hair. Her familiar is a snow-white owl called Pallas. She normally wears her treasured suit of magical elven chain mail.
===============

Alan, I do have another picture for this character but it wasn't originally mine so I don't feel right posting it.  If you want to use as reference then send me an e-mail and I'll send it to you.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Gaiden (Apr 13, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42230


----------



## Lalato (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm currently working on a half-dwarf Barbarian/Bard.  It would be very nifty indeed to see a portrait of this fellow.  

Tumen Bayaq (which means Ten Thousand Joys in Mongolian) comes from the horse nomad tribes to the east of the civilized lands.  Tumen is an orphan.  He was taken in by the horse nomads because they assumed that he was human.  When he grew older his dwarven heritage became apparent, but by that point Tumen had endeared himself to the tribe's chief.  Many people assume Tumen is a short stocky human, but the obversant will notice that his head has a dwarven shape and his body, though thinner than a dwarf, is definitely not of normal human stock.  The other obvious feature is the beard which is uncommon amongst the horse nomads.  Because of this, he shaves his beard (actually his entire head) daily... and often looks like he has a constant 5-o'clock shadow.

Tumen is about 5'3" tall and weighs about 175 pounds.  He is 23 years old.  His weapon of choice is the Halberd, followed by the Morningstar.  He is also known to carry a composite longbow.  Tumen wheres Leather Armor and uses a Buckler.

Here's a link to his character sheet...
http://3ep.rpgprofiler.net/3ep/public.php?c=BayaqTumejin

I'm still working on adding his Skills and History...

BTW... the portraits so far look great!!!  
--sam


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 13, 2003)

*Just an update.*

I will get to all of these eventually, I haven't been able to much lately as I am on graveshift and when I come home I need to help Babette as we have two beautiful kids and another on the way.

I have designed the look for Tessa and will try to post her as soon as I can Kengar.

If I receive any paid offers they will take priority.

Some of the characters concepts have created very interesting images in my mind so look out for the new stuff.

I won't post again until I have something.

Al


----------



## Tsyr (Apr 13, 2003)

Actualy, I'd really appreciate it if you could do my namesake, Tsyr... I've never actualy gotten a good picture of him done.

Tsyr is an elf, and an albino to boot. Tsyr was sorta inspired by the Elfquest Wolfriders and the Wolfbrothers in Wheel of Time... He has a bond with wolves, and his features are somewhat wolf-ish as a result... very sharp, and slightly predator-ish. Tsyr tends to look a bit lonely and/or thoughtful at most times... He's a very contemplative character. The exception is when he's truely mad about something... he goes very feral then, with a wolfish scowl on his face. He wears his hair long and slightly unkempt, but held back out of his eyes by a leather cord he wears tied around his forhead. His teeth, if his mouth is open, appear to be more jagged and fanged than you would expect an elf's to be. 

He's primarily a ranger-type fighter, but wears armour very rarely, generaly favoring a sort of semi-casual semi-formal garb.


----------



## Scider (Apr 13, 2003)

*If you're at it...*

Well, if you think you can handle the huge flow of requests (which I certainly hope you will) I would love to see what you can make of this one:

Guilden (level 10)
Ranger/Wizard/Bloodmage

Guilden is a goldenhaired male wood elf and chairman of a mage guild. In combat he wears an adamantine breastplate (using his spells with still spell) which is adorned with lots of tiny holes. A few (or all) of these holes are used by him to stick needles through, so he can at all time pull a needle out and use a drop of his own blood as a material component for a spell. Visible parts of his skin often contain rune-like scratches/scars (see prestige class for explanation). Despite the fact that he is a wizard, he wields a huge orc double axe in combat, on which pictures are drawn of dragons & demons fighting elves & humans (something about an old war). He has a Stirge familiar that always accompanies him and can also prick some blood for him in case he runs out of needles, or he hasn't got the focus or time to play with needles.


----------



## -Ekimus- (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow! That orc is fantabulous, u should be hired by 'whoever owns dnd now' as a drawer. post again soon


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Just an update.*



			
				Alan McFarlane said:
			
		

> *I will get to all of these eventually, I haven't been able to much lately as I am on graveshift and when I come home I need to help Babette as we have two beautiful kids and another on the way.*




Al, congats on your third child!  When can we expect to see baby pictures posted?  (Is your wife due in the next few months?)

{EDIT}

BTW, if you have time, take a look at this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47605


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 14, 2003)

*Pics Delayed*

Hey people,

I have recieved some commissioned work so for the next couple of weeks I will be committing myself heart and soul to this. 

Please know however that as I said before I will get around to these eventually.

Sorry if that upsets anyone. Hopefully you will understand and be pleasantly surprised when they are posted.

The decision to post the commisioned art will be up to the receiver.

Al.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 14, 2003)

Daeta’ has a light stance, as though he doesn’t want to taint the ground he steps on with his vile heritage. His views come from his upbringing in the monastery of ilmater, which where not forced upon him but after learning he was a half-drow he forced those views upon himself. He has trained hard and not lost out, he believes that to cure what he is he must hone himself, to be perfect. As he stands 5’3” it is not surprising the agility that he commands, however the surprising and most often winning factor is the young misfit’s strength. He keeps his hair short, and uses no weapons. One of the catching features are his eyes which are red with black streaks. Hows that?


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 15, 2003)

Alan,

Food and kids come first! That is my mantra anyway. Even if you never get around to doing stuff - you did some and that is way cool.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 15, 2003)

*Here is Tessa for Kengar.*

Hey Kengar,

Tessa was described as a Female moon Elf  with long blue-black hair, lives in the Silver Marches/Moonwood.

Favoured foe: Lycanthropes.

Hand axe, quiver of Ehlonna, wears leathers and fur. Raven familiar.

An amazing archer.

After I have finished the commison I will continue with Graltoks character.

All the best, Al.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 15, 2003)

noice.


----------



## kengar (Apr 15, 2003)

'nuff said!

Seriously though, GREAT job! My wife loved it!


----------



## kengar (Apr 17, 2003)

I gotta bump this just because I think Alan did such an amazing job on these pics.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

Holy smokes!  Tessa is like... amazing.  With  work like this you're going to get a lot of art commisions.  I predict the big boys in the d20 world will soon come a knocking (if they haven't already).


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 17, 2003)

*Thanks.*

If your out there D20 lords, I am interested. 

My email address is alanandbabette@hotmail.com.

Anyone know any good charms or spells...


----------



## Judas (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey Kengar, I have some questions on the picture of Tessa.

What color are her eyes?
What are the earrings made of/color?
Is her elven designed leather colored of earth tones, forest tones, or something else?
Also, What about her cloak? Fur inside, ??? on the outside?

PS, that bow is a pain.  I don't have my FR book handy, what does the "quiver of Ehlonna" do?

I figured I might as well brush up on my photoshop skills as well.
here's a teaser.


----------



## kengar (Apr 18, 2003)

WOW, nice coloring, Judas! 
Grey Eyes (I thought they were green, but my wife says "grey", so...  )

Silver earrings (hey, she's a werewolf hunter!  )

Earth tone leathers

Fur inside, dark leather outside.

The bow is a +1 of Shock, but any wood tones would be fine for that.

Quiver of Ehlonna is like a bag of holding for bows & arrows (DMG)


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 19, 2003)

*Niiiiice.*

Hey Judas,

I was really glad you kept her midriff bare. When you finish can you post it at a larger size so we can see more.

Can't wait to see the finished version.


----------



## kengar (Apr 19, 2003)

*re: Tessa midriff*

Oh, I see it now! I thought that was the start of the leather armor, but bare midriff it is! 

It seems just a touch darker than the rest of her skin to me, though.


----------



## Judas (Apr 21, 2003)

The midriff has a little bit more shading if you look at the B&W pic, so that's why it looks a little darker. I will definately post the full size pic when it's done. I didn't get much time to work on it over the weekend, as I was at a pretty long lan party. I've got the leathers done, but not the artistic designs on the leathers, and I quickly did the arrow shafts.

So here's another teaser on the progress. I hope to have this done in the next day or so. And I'm also looking for a good background pic to throw in behind her.


----------



## Sialia (Apr 21, 2003)

You guys rock my world. 

Love the sketch, love the coloring.

I want to know more about how you do the coloring.

I've got a sketch I'm working on that's at the "good B&W" stage, and I used Photoshop to overall tint the whole thing sepia, but I haven't been brave enough to try working with coloring specific parts of the thing yet. 

Any pointers?


----------



## Judas (Apr 21, 2003)

Sialia said:
			
		

> *You guys rock my world.
> 
> Love the sketch, love the coloring.
> 
> ...



There is two ways of doing it (at least two ways that I do it, so there could be more). In some cases, combining both methods work really well.

Method 1: Working with layers.
Use the lasso tool to select only the area(s) you want to color. Add a layer, and make sure your focus changes to the new layer. Use the paint bucket tool and fill the selected area with your desired color. Change the opacity of the layer to make it transparent. Note this method only "tints" the area with color, and potentially hides details. Not the greatest way to do things, but works good for some shading work.

Method 2: Hue/Saturation.
Again use the lasso tool to select the area(s) you want to color. Press ctrl+u to bring up the hue/saturation window. check the colorize box. Adjust the hue, saturation, and lightness to obtain the color you want. Note that black is always black. So if you have a nice solid black line defining say... cleavage, it will stay black as you choose your skin tone to use. 

Nice flumph BTW....


----------



## Gaiden (Apr 21, 2003)

McFarlane,

I was just wondering if you had a chance to peruse the description of Wulgar in the link above and if you wanted more information.  I read what you wrote above about paid requests taking priority.  I was just wondering if you had gotten a chance to see the character and if you were interested in drawing him or wanted more background.


----------



## Sialia (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks!  Many thanks!

I think my most difficult problem is selecting the area to work on--I hate sloppy selection paths.  Yours look very neat and tidy. 

Have you fooled with any of the lasso settings? Or is it because of Alan's nice sharp black lines?

Have you tried airbrushing color over an area and then fading the airbrush? This sometimes works for me, unless I accidentally let go of the button mid-stroke and re-click before I realize what I've done.

Is there a way to fade a whole layer, I wonder? So you could see the texture underneath?

Or, hey, how about this--first layer is detailed sketch, second layer is transparent color, then _third_ layer is very light percentage clone-stamping  of the first layer to bring the pencil sketch details back up over the color?
I wonder if that would work? Or would you just lose the color back into the original background color?

Might want to flatten and then adjust hue/saturation to bring light color back to full strength . . .

I'm overthinking this, no doubt.

Wish I were at home sketching instead of here at work . . . want to try it out now . . .


----------



## Sialia (Apr 21, 2003)

OK, I'm bad.

Fortunately, I don't have a copy of my current sketch on my machine here at work, so all I could do was fool around with the layers and some test patterns.

So the answer is, yes, I can set a black and white pattern on the "background layer," and then make a new layer and fill a 50% transparent color over the selected area, and then 10% clone stamp the detail of the background layer into better resolution in selected areas of the top layer.

Worse, I can make multiple layers each with a different transparent fill color and then swap around the source layer of the clone stamping to blend the colors on the topmost layer. 

I may never get any paying work done again.

Thanks for getting me thinking about all this.  Hopefully I'll have something to show off soon.


----------



## Judas (Apr 21, 2003)

Sialia said:
			
		

> *Thanks!  Many thanks!
> 
> I think my most difficult problem is selecting the area to work on--I hate sloppy selection paths.  Yours look very neat and tidy.
> 
> ...



Woah dude! I know exactly what your thinking of with your 3-layer idea. Alot of extra work, plus I don't know if you can clone cross-layer. Hue/Saturation is definately what you want to use. Try it your way if you want, as it will help with learning photoshop, but I don't think you like your end results too much.





As for sloppy selection lines, switch over to the polygonal Lasso tool. When using the lasso, ZOOM IN. I usally work at 500% zoom. Helps alot when selecting just what you want and nothing else. Takes a little more time, but that's what you go through when you want it done your way.





As for making layers transparent, you use the opacity levels found on the layer palette.


----------



## Sialia (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks again--so many new toys to play with. Cloning cross layers works fine, I do it all the time. I've just never played with the opacity before, or tried to use it for coloring.

Usually I use it when I'm trying to marry a foregound object to a background image, to keep the object in front from "floating" too much. I can use it to bring part of the background image into the foreground, actually on top of the object.

It's a good way to correct mistakes, too--when I'm trying something experimental, I do it in a new layer, and then, if I screw up, I can always pull the background layer back up just in the place where I'm working. A lot easier than worrying about "stepping backward."

Thanks much for the lassoing tips--these are all good, simple ideas that I haven't really tried. Next!

And you know, I never noticed that layer transparency doodad before--that should do just the  thing I was thinking about!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Apr 21, 2003)

*Gaiden*

Just a quick note to say I did read your thread. 

I posted a reply there just to let you know I will draw your character.

Have a good one.


----------



## Redevil621 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey i know u got plenty of people trying to get u to draw their character, so here is one more. I gota admit, there seems to be a lot of tallent generated on this link, so i think ill just get in line like the rest. Alan McFarlane i really enjoy checkin out the chars ur drawning, so whenever u got the time to spare. Im not exactly sure what kind of deals you were talking about on page one about cash, but i do know that many of my players go into countless details about their characters, and perhaps we would pay you for a group picture. tell me what u think about it, and if u need to reach me because i dont check with the forums that often, redevil621@hotmail.com  thanx

Lavoc, Human, Chaotic Evil, Wiz 4 (14) / Sha 10

Gear: Ioun Stone intel +2, Cloak of displacement Major, Staff of the necromancer, Bracers of armor +5. Robe of resistance +3, Crown of the Damned (see below), and Bag of holding I where all spell components are stored.

Crown of the Damned - This Ancient crown apears to once have been made from gold long ago, and to have contained some great powerful magic as well, but the millinias of its existance on the plane of shadow have turned it into a deathly cold crown of Solid black shadow. The crown has 9 crude spikes that jut from the base. The largest containes a solid white gem that can not be found anywhere else. Its spikes continuosly apear to be displaying some sort of shadowy flame. when closesly examined, the images of a nightmarish story can be desifered as by a vision spell.Its preveous wielder was turned into ash by a dicintagrate spell cast by Lavoc. Only the crown remianed, as the rest of his existance blew away in the wind. The wielder gains the supernatural ability: general of undeath, and may control 10 times his level for determining how much undead he may control. once per day/ create Greater undead, Control Undead, and finger of death. 

If u want to include my spellbook in the picture, it has the following enchantments

-Symbol of Stun
-fire trap
-levitation
-alarm
-Sepia snake sigil
-explosive rune
-Arcane lock
-non-detection
-acts as a Bocobs blessed book for spell storage

I always keep it in Leomonds secret chest, but still iv put a lot of work into it. 

Str - 11 
Dex - 15 
Con - 18 
Int - 26
Wiz - 14
Cha - 12

Lavoc's physical description: His age is 27, making him a very young wizard at that. He stands about 6 feet tall, and his skin is pale white, and his eyes are jet black because of the Darkvision his prestiege has granted him. His hair is pure black and is kept short. Being so closely bound with the shadow weave, he radiates an aura of negative energy and pure evil. His outfit is grand as well, A flowing black robe, with silver stitchings and magical writing covers his entire garb. The garb is fasioned almost as armor, as it has potruding edges that come from the shoulders all around the face to come up as past the nose in the front, and just an inch below the hair line in the back. This covers a grusome scar streatching from one end of his "smile" to the other. The wound never really healed from the acidic blade that was cut into him when he was captured once and being tourchered, so he neglects to show off the wound that is almost a pale blue/black. The head is adorned with the Crown of the damned, and is by far the most dominant traite of Lavoc. As described above as being solid black, and radiates shadowy flames. His viper enjoys wrapping itself around Lavoc's arm, and sticking its head now and then out of his sleeve. The cloak of major displacement is normally not activated when there is no need for it. there is a secret word that turns its power on and off. while it is turned off, it looks like a robe of most elegant nature. Fit for royalty, as some may say, makes it just that more of a deadly weapon.


Tiny Viper Familiar, Sinse day one, this has been Lavocs most trusted companion, and has actually saved his life on more than one account. It is magically enchanted with a dark vision spell and permanency. because of this, its eyes appear as pure blackness.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow! Some very nice work here. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Judas (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry I haven't posted anything sooner.. Life gets in the way of doing things. 

Here's another small update:


----------



## Lalato (Apr 24, 2003)

Judas... that looks really good.  Hats off to you.

Can't wait to see the finished product...

--sam


----------



## BOZ (Apr 24, 2003)

excellent work!  i like how the tones are not flat, and you've been able to maintain proper shading.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2003)

Well here's to being about 98% done on the coloring.

Kengar, I wasn't sure what to do with the design on the axe blade, so I did what I thought would look "elvish". Let me know if the powers that be don't like it, as I saved the file before the coloring. I also tried to give the bow of shock the look of lightning bolts stretched across it.


----------



## Starwind (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey, I don't really know if you are taking more requests (I hate to add to a gigantic backlog), but I am going to give a description of my favorite PC. If you are able to add him to your backlog list could you email me ( theraven@kiski.net ) as I do not check the enworld forums very much. Also, if you are not able to do a portrait that is quite alright but could you email me also so I'm not left in the dark, thank you.

Starwind VanPrismastone
10th level Priest (cleric) of Kelemvor, Guardian of Death
Neutral Good
Half-Sun Elf

I won't go too much into his background story but I will say that he and his (human) mother left Evermeet for the Sword Coast where they settled in a small village. This village was attacked and destroyed by undead when Starwind was 15; because of this Starwind developed a deep hatred for those creatures who walk beyond death's grasp. He joined the Church of Kelemvor soon after and has been serving as a protecter of natural life and hunter of the undead scourge ever since. Now at the age of 30 he is currently adventuring with a group he met a little (exactly 2 days) over one year ago. They are currently hunting a powerful vampire that claims to dwell in the Olman Islands south of Greyhawk (how they got to Greyhawk from FR is a long story). Starwind is a good person and treats everyone he meets with respect unless they show or treat him otherwise. He is usually happy with helping out those in need and the only thing that would prevent him from doing so is if there were a powerful undead that has his attention.

Age: 30
Skin: Light bronze tone with golden flecks.
Height: 6'
Weight: 187, Starwind is tall, thin, yet slightly muscular.
Hair: Black slightly unkept hair down to the small of his back. Usually pulled into a long pony tail. He sports a stylish black thick goatee.
Clothing: He wears a suit adamantine fullplate (somewhat styled with spikes and carvings, was not originally his suit) . Overtop of all of this he wears a purple cloak that reaches down to his shins. He usually leaves the hood of this cloak down. On top of that he wears a bandolier containing 6 vials of Holy Water. On his belt rests a Silver Aspergillum and a Dagger with a purple tassle Around his neck is a Holy Symbol necklace (holy symbol is an Upright skeletal hand holding the scales of justice).

(Visible) Equipment: (In addition to equipment detailed in Clothing.) Tower Shield (Silver with Holy Symbol on front, Purple decorations)
his sword Sepeltura (a +1 Screaming Undead-Bane Bastard Sword) This sword has a Skeletal Arm reaching inside a Skull with the scales of justice branching from the sides of the skull as the hilt (the hilt is adamantine as are the strings on the scales (so they stay still and are quite sturdy)) The blade is slightly curvy.

Hey, thanks again, and I love your artwork and would love to see more of it.


----------



## kengar (Apr 25, 2003)

*re: the powers that be*

She loves it, Judas!

I think it's awesome too, but I'm confused as to what the other 2% that still needs doing would be .


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: re: the powers that be*



			
				kengar said:
			
		

> *She loves it, Judas!
> 
> I think it's awesome too, but I'm confused as to what the other 2% that still needs doing would be . *



The remaining 2% would be the shading. The upper torso already had a good amount of shading done, so the coloring process didn't look flat afterwards. The legs IMO, are looking a little flat. I'll just give a little extra shading to give the legs a little more rounded look to them.

[edit]Also, if anyone could find a good forest pic (Drawn, not real) please let me know where I can get it from. I'd like to put in a good backdrop for this pic. [/edit]


----------



## saint_carl (Apr 25, 2003)

*Slowly getting into the ever growing line*

Well I thought I would step into the ever growing line. My character is one which I have used in the ever going Demon War campaign my friend is running. He is a half elf who never knew his parents and grew up in Hillsfar. He has long brown hari and green eyes. He always has a smirk on his face as if he know whats always going on. Ironically he had a clue most of the time of the plot. He wore blue cloak with earth tone clothing. Brown pants, green shirt. So stats and random stuff follows. He also had a hawk as a familiar. I based his personality on mine. Cafefree but wise none the less. Hope this helps. 

Name: Drake Killreg
Race: Half Elf
Class: Mage   
Sex: Male
Level: 20  
Ht:  6'2
Wt: 165
Build:Skinny/Average
Age: 31

Str 9, Dex 17, Con 17, Int 19, Wis 16, Cha 12

BTW I really enjoy your work. Great stuff (Were not worthy, were not worthy!)


----------



## JohnnyQuake (Apr 26, 2003)

*free you say?*

Well, this seems too good to pass up, I must say I like your art style, it's very clean, something I look for in good artwork.

I know you're getting a lot of people requesting character portraits but I just couldn't help but throw in my own for consideration. I actually have two characters, that, you can try drawing if you want. Either one would be good, or neither, whichever. Anyway, these are my two most succefful and memorable characters and are polar opposites, so I really couldn't decide which to post, so I'll post both and let you choose which you'd like to do, if any. The first is my paladin from the same campaign that saint_carl mentioned. The second is my warrior from a planescape game. Here we go:

1.
Christian O'Dell
Male Human, Paladin, Lawful Good
Age: 52
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 137 lbs.
Short black hair (well-trimmed), well-trimmed beard and moustache, lean muscular build, kind and friendly demeanor, yet steadfast and determined.
Wears a suit of adamantine full plate, carries a magical greatsword on his back and a magical longsword at his left hip, also wears a dark blue cape.

2.
Daene
Male Fire Genasi, Fighter, Chaotic Evil
Age: 30
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 145 lbs.
Short spiky red hair that moves like flames, deep red skin, glowing golden eyes, thin yet toned build, gaunt face with sharp features, clean-shaven, power-hungry and determined attitude.
Wears a magical suit of baatorian green steel plate mail with (spiked shoulder pads and runes all over the armour) and carries a magic scimitar at his left hip.

Well, that's them, take your pick. If you decide you want to actually do either one of them and have any questions you can e-mail me, the address should be in my profile. Well, thanks for your time and keep up the good work! ^_^


----------



## evildm (Apr 26, 2003)

Wicked art! I'm so envious.  I hope you also don't mind, but I'm going to submit my one of my favorite characters for you to draw (if you want to, no pressure). I've tried drawing her and it's been a crapshoot really. Some good, some bad. Here's a few shots of what I've done to sort of give you an idea of what she looks like. 

Zoë Maleah
Cursed (Half-Elf) Rogue/Sorceress
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 114 lbs
Hair: Blonde to black tips
Eyes: Blue
from the Ravenloft Campaign setting

Zoë was born with horns, she was shunned by her family and friends. She became a runaway, eventually befriending a hermit who taught her the ways of the world. Unfortunately, her friend was murdered by and old acquaintance of his, at which point Zoë ran away again, eventually joining the Carnival who accepted her regardless of appearance. 

Zoë has a wry, witty sense of humor and has recently become more confident with herself and her abilities in her constant struggle for tolerance. Her sole armament is a korambit.


----------



## Sialia (May 10, 2003)

Hey, Judas, just wanted to follow up on our coloring conversation.

You helped me get brave enough to try some things I really didn't think I could do, and I'm very happy with how things are turning out.


If you're curious, check out 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=887368#post887368

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gorilla726 (May 16, 2003)

Howdy. I would greatly appreciate it if you could get around to doing mine. :-D

Name: Jon Hopper
Race: Human

Jon Hopper is a decently large human, standing at 6'2. He has strikingly large muscles, particulary in his chest and arms. 

He has long blondish brown hair which can be seen flowing out from under his viking style helmet. He weilds a large battle axe as well as a long sword which is mostly carried in it's leather scabbard at his waist, attached to his runik covered belt. He also sports a simple set of leather studded armor with steel shoulder guards.

He has a somewhat long mustouche and beard, connecting with his side burns (like Santa, but not pure white...) and well as a large nose.

I would love to see this if you can get to it. 

G


----------



## ThorneMD (May 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## GralTok (Jun 3, 2003)

Just telling I'm still there and to bounce the thread back up. Not that it means anything to other else than I should be next one in the line ;p


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi,
If you are not too busy here is another request.
Zell Marakay
Human Cleric Level 7
Wears Fullplate engraved with bones(as if he was wearing a skeleton), a black cloak of resistance (Ringwraith style) and a steel face mask of a goodlooking but featureless human face. He also wields a masterwork heavy mace, a large shield and a +1 sacrificial dagger.
Str:14 Dex:12 Con: 14 Int:12 Wis:17 Cha:14
Domains: Time and Magic and is a priest of Wee Jas.
If you could find time to do this I would be most grateful.
Thanks


----------



## gamecat (Jun 24, 2003)

Jhonen Hatecraft

A tall, slim tiefling of a brutal leer. Jhonen's most horrible feature, besides his casual lack of care for anything but himself and his perception of "family", is a pair of small horns at his temples right below wild short hair and most horribly, a small pair of hands that grow from his neck. 

Jhonen wears black leather, with a cloak wrapped around his left shoulder with 3 tarnished silver rings linking to the right shoulder and leather straps falling to his longswords at each hip. He also wears a pair of large, metal cleated jackboots, all the better for stomping people.

If you would, Alan, I'd be obliged, as I really want an illustration of this badass.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 24, 2003)

Well Alan, I must your stuff is, how can I put it?... FANTASTIC!. Keep up the good work!...


----------



## kengar (Jun 26, 2003)

Check out this thread for an explanation of why Alan hasn't been posting lately.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Jun 26, 2003)

*New pic.*

Hey people,

I have one more paid peice to finish this week and then I am back.

Unfortunately the digital photo reflected light against a lot of the pencil work in the preview pic I sent Kengar and you can't see any of the details in the faces.  The original has been sent to him.

With regard to the requests in this thread, in my breaks at work I have done a few sketches of the characters requested here so I should start to churn them out soon, yes starting with Graltok's Sergor. 

I will post a test pic of the dark Godess Urslaad I did to practice the technique used on Kengars peice tomorrow.

Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 26, 2003)

_Daetanytriall spun a kick a round, and then ducked his master’s jab, pulled the fist over his head and took out the legs of his mentor. In a split second he was on his back, he got a stern word from Hironishimi, his master; then left for his room._

Daetanytriall is half-drow; he stands tall as he can with his lithe but well built structure, at only 5’3” he is still revered as having great potential. His mother died giving birth to him, which he holds himself responsible for, but he has train hard to surpass the bad memories and has been in the monastery of ilmater for all his life.

The training has honed not only his spirit, but his body, and has made him an excellent fighter, but as his masters will say he still has a dominating and fierce fire inside him he has yet to accept, let alone tame. He is brash at times, and acts like an over-restricted teenager, as symbol of this he has his hair cut short, but wild. His eyes have a deep red tone, with streaks of abyss coloured blackness.

His choice of clothing reflects the way he wishes to live; freely. He wears a whitish overcoat, and matching baggy trousers made out of the simplest of fabrics. He doesn’t deem himself a demon of evil in the slightest, but realises other do not know him so well and was thus granted a magical hat to conceal his identity, he doesn’t like it but uses it out side of the monastery. He only owns the clothes he wears and a haggard old waterskin.

The elvish side hold strong in his blood and features, adding more and more to likeness he has with drow people. His drow visage not only hides his benevolent spirit, it also makes him look weaker; something he isn’t.

Hows that? The over coat is the samurai jack/taka clothing piece


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Jun 26, 2003)

*The Dark Goddess Urslaad*

Heres Urslaad.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: The Dark Goddess Urslaad*



			
				Alan McFarlane said:
			
		

> *Heres Urslaad. *




Dude. That is just wicked. I love it!


----------



## Judas (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Dark Goddess Urslaad*



			
				BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dude. That is just wicked. I love it! *



Agreed!

Alan I have a character I'd like drawn as well, but I'll hold off on it for now. Need to get image samples of other things for refrence.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2003)

Not old PCs or anything, but if you follow the DnD link in my signature, in the "Legends" section are some of the iconic NPCs of my world - Dendain's versions of Elminster and Mordenkainen.  Not a lot of them have full stats and histories yet, if you need better descriptions of any of them, e-mail me.  If you wanna do them, of course.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Jun 29, 2003)

*Just in case anyone else is interested.*

I have posted Usrlaad in the Creature Catalogue Forums/ Homebrew section and a few people are having a go at developing her history and powers. Feel free to take a look and any suggestions are most welcome.

Al


----------



## James Heard (Jun 29, 2003)

Browsing and bored, decided to play around and colored one of your pics. Hope you don't mind, I didn't see anything about any particular color scheme going on here so I let my mind wander. I didn't want to take the time to properly select things doing this, because it's awfully late and selections are boring so I just freehanded everything with Color layers mostly. I did some Hues and Darken tones too, because I didn't feel like properly PS inking it either. I wanted to do something about the bottom of the image, so I attempted to make some half-satisfactory mist effects and then ended up playing with them throughout the image. I'm not completely happy with the way it came out, but I think it is a sort of neat result with the blues of the misting toning in random parts in the image and giving an interesting cool look to the pic I think. 

I realize that I didn't ask ahead of time for permission for this, so if it's a problem just give me a heads up and I'll drop it pronto.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Jun 29, 2003)

*Thanks James*

People have comented previously that this character looks like the guy out of Braveheart and I can see why now he has a the blue warpaint on. 

The orignal concept I had was for red paint, brown hair, brown bear, but you have given him a slight other worldy feel.  Nice job, I like it.

Thanks.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought about using red warpaint when I was thinking that the bear might be some polar sort, but once I decided that it looked more like a brown bear I sort of let the palette control what he came out as. Red warpaint I think might have looked a bit too warm considering how much red tones I put in his hair. Anyways, played with it suit:


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2003)

And another colorization I did for today. Again, I didn't really even look for color details from anyone, just plopped them down as I saw fit. Today's exploration was in trying to get that "colored with magic markers" feel, and to see what sort of colors I could use come up with to do monster skin.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 3, 2003)

*Urslaad*

Whoa. 

Wow.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Jul 5, 2003)

Heya People.

Just a quick note, Blackdirge a fantastic creator and writer of characters in the Rogues Gallery and myself have started another thread in which I will be contributing art work to and dirge the writing.

Firstly it will be based on a series of dark gods and then we will do the gods of light. 

You can find it here in the Rogues Gallery > Alan McFarlane & Blackdirge present -- Deities of Darkness

The first Goddess finished being Urslaad!

I will still be doing the pc requests it will just be a case of as time allows.

Check it out.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 7, 2003)

Alan, I'm about to start writing a new story hour that should be . . . really special.

It's a write up of a six hour module based in a quasi-middle eastern fantasy setting.

I'd *really* like to have a cover illustration for it. 

Would you have any interest in doing a very pulpy picture of two scantily clad twin blond female pirates with scimitars facing down an immense flaming snake in a bathhouse?

There ought to be one completely naked raven-haired beauty cowering in the bathing pool in the background, and a fallen brazier with smoking coals spilled on the marble floor beside the snake.

I'd be happy to take care of the coloring if you could give me at least a rough layout. 

Many thanks for considering it!

- Sialia


----------



## Necropolis (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi
wow , man you are a have talent
do you have some undead or liches pictures ?
i love liches


----------



## GralTok (Jul 23, 2003)

Just telling I'm still here... and asking if you will do Sergor?


----------



## kengar (Jul 24, 2003)

Just thought I'd post with a slightly cleaner image of the piece I commissioned from Alan. (Man, I still need to get this thing framed!  )

BTW, Alan, I haven't forgotten about your request for a photo of the group with the picture. I'm just having trouble getting all of them together at once lately!


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Lalato (Aug 7, 2003)

*Sanjay Madragupti*

Hey Alan,
Here's another character for ya...  You can either choose my original post (on page 2 of this thread) or this one.  Whichever piques your interest is fine by me.  Though, I don't mind saying that I like this character better than the other one.  

My group is currently playing in a Mythical India setting.  We are currently incorporating the new rules found in Arcana Unearthed.  We also use the Psionics Handbook.  Yes...  it's a very strange mish mash, but it actually works pretty well.

Sanjay Madragupti is an Unfettered/Totem Warrior/Psychic Warrior...  in normal DnD parlance he would be considered a Ranger/Psychic Warrior.  Sanjay stands 5'11" has dark skin, black eye and hair (like most people from the Indian sub-continent).

Sanjay is a two-weapon fighter and he uses two curved short swords. One of them is known as "The Touch of the Midnight Blessing" It is blue-black in color.

Sanjay wears a Chain Shirt with fine silk material covering the rest. Being a Psychic Warrior, Sanjay has various Psychic tattoos on his body.

Here's a link to Sanjay's character sheet...

http://3ep.rpgprofiler.net/3ep/public.php?c=Sanjay

Here's the history I provided for Sanjay to my DM...

    quote:
    Enter Stage Right... Sanjay Madragupti... A wiry young man with a ready smile. His life has been a series of lucky coincidences. It seems that by kismet or luck he is destined to fall on his feet. Ahhh... but if he falls again can he trust his new companions to catch him? We shall see... we shall see...

    Indrani was only a girl of 9 when she wedded Vindhar Madragupti. Vindhar was a robust 63. These sorts of arrangements are not unknown in Naranjan, but one cannot help but think of Vindhar as a lascivious old man with his pre-pubescent concubine. And if one could be a fly on the wall, it would have seemed even more so.

    When he married Indrani, Vindhar was the governor of Umbai, a small city in the Nihak province. He was as an evenhanded and just ruler, but the lower castes might wonder at your definition of evenhanded and just. Despite his old age, Vindhar was able-bodied and he remained governor until the ripe old age of 68. At which time he retired with his young wife and newborn son to the family estate, far from the hustle and bustle of city life.

    Indrani knew her place as Vindhar’s wife, but she was also a teenager when she left the city… and she became despondent while living in the country. She missed the spectacle of city life and most of all she missed the people. Her newborn son Sanjay was not a comfort to her, and she often dreamed of a life far from Vindhar and Sanjay where she would be free to live as she pleased. Vindhar never suspected his young, cherubic wife felt the way she did. He was happy doting over his young son and dreaming up sexual fantasies for his child-wife.

    Exactly Two years, two months, and two days after moving to the estate, Indrani disappeared and was never seen again. Vindhar was furious and paid several people to search for her. One of Vindhar’s agents sighted Indrani in the Spice Coast city Varupa one year after she disappeared. She was dressed in the livery of a common sailor. She soon disappeared again, perhaps on a vessel bound for parts unknown.

    Vindhar’s health began to decline soon after Indrani’s disappearance. On the night of Sanjay’s 6th birthday, Vindhar died in his sleep.

    Sanjay and the estate were transferred over to Vindhar’s eldest son, Paresh, from his previous marriage. Paresh had never had a great relationship with his father, but as a military man he took his responsibilities seriously, and more importantly he treated Sanjay like a father. Sanjay often speaks of his time with Paresh as his fondest childhood memories. Paresh taught Sanjay how to hunt and fight. Paresh had an easy way about him that made learning fun and easy for Sanjay.

    Sanjay rarely wondered about his mother, but when he did Paresh was quick to admonish him and then he would spew vile invective about Indrani. It almost seemed that Paresh bottled up all his bad feelings and let them go at the mere mention of Indrani. Eventually Sanjay never asked about his mother again.

    Paresh suffered a stroke when Sanjay was 13 years old. He was never the same again and could not run the estate or care for Sanjay any longer. Control of the estate fell briefly into the hands of Manu, Sanjay’s other half-brother. Manu was an incompetent, and luckily he knew it. Manu knew that he could never run the estate or care for Sanjay so he sold the estate quickly and sent Sanjay off to his sister Lakshmi who had been married off to Yashpal, an imperial officer in Bhindar, the capital of Prajeet Province.

    Lakshmi was barren and could bare no children so she treated Sanjay like the son she never had, as did Yashpal. The turbulent change from country living to city life affected Sanjay deeply and he rebelled a bit at this time. It only lasted a short while, and he was again the model child... well, at least as much as any child can be.

    The strange thing about the Prajeet province is that there are no giants there; the people of Prajeet have a profound hatred of giants… and it was the site of a huge massacre of giants during the Great Rebellion. Despite the lack of giants, the military in Prajeet are known as the best at fighting giants in all of Naranjan. Yashpal inculcated Sanjay with this distaste for giants. He also taught Sanjay a trick or two when caught in a fight with the “tall devils” as Yashpal likes to call them.

    When Sanjay turned 18 he decided it was time for him to leave Lakshmi and Yashpal and make his mark upon the world. Lucky for him, Yashpal pulled a string or two, and Sanjay soon found himself as an apprentice to the Master of the Hunt for the governor of Parashana, the capital of Srijith Province.

    Nandan, one of the few Faen that live in Sudarsha, was charged with protecting the governor’s sizable estate from poachers and incursions from jungle beasts. Nandan was also charged with keeping the estate stocked with all manner of game for hunting. Under Nandan, Sanjay learned quite a bit more than he would from just a run of the mill woodsman. Nandan taught Sanjay the ways of Sujahnism. It was an eye-opening experience for Sanjay to see magic-like abilities performed by someone as low seeming as the faen.

    His work for the governor, Samarjit, did not go unnoticed. The emperor, Vasudha himself, visited the governor’s estate for a weekend of hunting and relaxation. Many of the governor’s entourage noted how well stocked the estate was. A woman in the entourage, Ila, had a lengthy conversation with Sanjay at the end of which she noted that Sanjay’s father was a cousin of a high-ranking minister. Sanjay did not know that he was related to one of the emperor’s own ministers.

    A short while later Sanjay received a letter from his cousin (4th cousin, in fact). The letter simply asked that Sanjay should visit the capital when his commitments with Samarjit were over. Needless to say… Sanjay left Nandan and the estate a few days after receiving the letter. His governorship, Samarjit, was not pleased, but Nandan smoothed things over and a new apprentice was found.

    So much for Sanjay’s history… let’s talk about Sanjay himself…

    Sanjay constantly has a smile on his face. Even when he is exerting himself to the fullest extent his smile seldom wanes. Sanjay has led a charmed life. He was never mistreated by anyone and is quite possibly the least paranoid individual one is likely to find.

    For Sanjay his life has been a series of bad events immediately followed by good so he has little fear of what lies ahead for him. He often remarks that he has led a blessed life and that he is enjoying the rewards of a previous life’s painful existence, but he doesn’t delve too deeply into the possible metaphysical implications. He’s just happy to be wherever he is at that moment, and will always attempt to make the best of a bad situation.

    Sanjay has an irrational dislike of giants because of his time spent with Yashpal in the Prajeet Province. He has never had any bad interactions with giants, but he still tends to avoid them when he can. Interestingly enough he has never met a sibeccai he didn’t like. Because of his friendly relationship with Nandan, Sanjay has a hard time believing the cannibalism stories told about faen. He has never spoken to a Verrik before, but he has seen several during his time in Srijith. Sanjay views them as an oddity. Sanjay has met only a few planetouched, and has always been fascinated by them. The very idea that someone could consort with a being as diabolical as an Asura or as beautiful as the Elements themselves interests him. He views most planetouched as creatures requiring study… and the few times he has been around one he can often be caught staring at their movements.


----------



## Mucknuggle (Aug 10, 2003)

Wow. Those are amazing pics Alan! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 24, 2003)

*Here is another old pic*

I am trying to get through a lot of pictures at the moment, some that I cannot publish here so I will be not around for a while. I am working on the pic for Graltok when I can. I semi finished him and then rubbed it out. 

This ruff sketch is from my setting, another God called Lorcan, trickery, magic and chaos.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 24, 2003)

*The Instructor.*

Here you go.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 24, 2003)

*Whoops*

Next pic will have a little more detail. Sorry about the whoops.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 24, 2003)

*Teirnen Male*

OK, this time I will attach the image. What a Noob!

This is an example of my Dragon blooded race the Teirnen. They stand on average approx 7ft3 and are generally tanks like this guy.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 24, 2003)

*Drow Darkblade*

This character was a drow  that I played ages ago called Garast, the lion was a great side kick called Namun and he had many kills under his belt when he wasn't being carried around as figurine.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey Alan, nice pics!

Yeah, the sepia tone pencil work is always a sure fire way to give something that 'old fantasy' look. At least I think so.   Nice work. I especially like the Teirnen warrior.


----------



## Necropolis (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi

Yea Alan , very cool pictures 

keep up the good work


----------



## Oni (Aug 24, 2003)

Cool stuff.  I've always loved the sepia tone look (pretty obvious if you've ever seen my thread here on this board).  I think brown is swiftly becoming my favorite colour.  Anywho, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 25, 2003)

Actually I'd say it was more of a yellow/beige.

I like your work and i'd commision something but I haven't got much to commish


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 25, 2003)

*Yellow Biege*

Yeh it does look more yellow beige.  I'll find sepia somewhere.


----------



## Sialia (Aug 25, 2003)

so very, very beautiful . . .


----------



## GralTok (Aug 26, 2003)

No problem Alan. I really really like your work, can you post a link of your stuff you making (ie Gods).

My character you are drawing is well now out of business the game is over ... but I will us him as the main pantagonist in one of my game I run. A web PlayByPost game that should start soon enought.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 26, 2003)

*RE: Posting my setting.*

I have just started the process of gathering all the information together Graltok. 

Anyway that's all for now. Will try to get back soon.


----------



## MoGsy (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm interesting post here.  On a further note ... Alan lubs da cawk! ... Can I have a picture of that please ... I will pay you by Suckie Suckie $5

M o G s y  <============= I've GoT WanG have j00!


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Aug 27, 2003)

*Mogsy*

There is a re-ocurring theme to your posts Mogsy....got wang.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Nov 3, 2003)

*New Pic*

New Pic.


----------



## GralTok (Nov 5, 2003)

Always good work Alan, still waiting faithfully for Sergor. Who will be the main tyrant of the dark medieval world I am creating.

But take your time, I'm sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 9, 2003)

Alan, I just have to say that your pictures have totally blown me away.  My favorite would probably be the orc, but all of them were excellent.

As much as I hate to add to your huge backlog, I'd like to add one of my PCs to the list.

*Name:* Conall Sigurd

*Campaign Setting:* Scarred Lands

*Appearance:* Conall is very large man, standing at 6'3" and weighing 230 pounds, with broad shoulders and a heavily muscled build. He has coarse brown hair (different from the usual Albadian colors of blonde or red, this trait is inherited from his maternal Grandfather, an exile from the south who was adoped by the Sigurd clan), skin which has been burned brown from endless days under the sun, and cold green eyes. His body bears many scars from the battles he has fought in, but he treats them as badges of honor, and does not try to hide them. He also has a few tattoos, such as a clan tattoo on his right arm, one on his left shoulder blade commemmorating his first kill at the age of fourteen, and a third on his left wrist for his ascention to adulthood. Although he usually sports a beard, Conall is currently clean-shaven to make himself less-recognizable to those who mean to harm him.

*Personality:* Conall is quiet most of the time, although he can be surprisingly contemplative. In the company of friends, however, he can be loud and full of joy. He loves a good joke, wild parties, and a good challange, be it a drinking contest or a battle. He has a somewhat darwinian outlook on life; he admires strength and courage and abhors weakness and cowardice. True to his barbaric haritage, he is blunt in his dealings with others, and if he dosen't like you he'll make sure that you know it.

*Notes:*  Conall fights with a _+1 Flaming Bastard Sword._  He also has a shortbow, a dagger, and a warhammer within easy reach.  His armor is a chain shirt.

He is currently a Barbarian 5/Fighter 2.

His stats are... Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 14

His alignment is chaotic neutral.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2003)

Alan McFarlane said:
			
		

> New Pic.




Sweet! That's one cool pose.


----------



## Kithmaker (Nov 18, 2003)

Holy cow -- she needs more strings to hold that together!


----------



## Darryn (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Alan.

Have you ever browsed mortality.net?? There are a few moderators (1st/2nd ed section) that are actively looking for an artist for a module they are putting out. will post soon as i remember link >_<

Darryn GleamEye


----------



## ASH (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Alan, 
First off let me say that you do great work.  I would be honored if you would do a PC of mine. I have been playing her since I started playing. She might be challenging because she has scars.

Here is her info:
Melleana Shaeily: The Lady Raven.
Half elf-female
Ranger 11
Dawn Warden 6(Dawn Warden is like a rangers Hunter of the Dead Prestige class that the DM made for her)
She is pretty average looking.
I would describe her body style like a gymnist.
CHA of only 10.  
STR of 24 with the belt of giant strength. 
DEX of 16.
INT,CON,WIS 14
She lives to kill undead.

Pysical description:
5 feet tall
120 lbs
She is a half elf, but her human mother was black. So she has darker skin. 
Just below shoulder length black hair, not blue/black, Straight black. 
Blue eyes. 
Facial scars: 1 on each cheek.  
Tattoo's on the tops and palms of each hand of a bright, orange sunburst. 
No armor, brown Travling clothes. No makeup. 
She has braciers of Armor +7.  
A cloak of flying, looks like a cloak of raven feathers.  
Leather boots.  
Belt of giant strenth +4. 
She has a raven broach holding her cloak together. 
Amulet of health. Ring of protection +4.
Her weapons: 
1st- Warhammer+3, Made of Adamantiene, Disruption and Bane: undead. 
2nd- Bastard sword +3, Bane, Ghost touch, and holy.  It also has magical properties that make it a light weapon.(much like a sunblade).THe blade is white, the hilt is gold, and at the base is a sunburst. 
 She always use's both weapons. 

Her personality and background:

Her, her brother and her parents lived on an island community until a lich lord invaded and killed nearly everyone. Her, her elven father, and her brother escaped.  Her mother was killed. Her brother permantly crippled and her father mentally scarred he took them to the woods where the wild elves dwelt. THen her father went  back to the island to get revenge. He died there. The elves took pity on her brother but told her she must leave because of her tainted human blood.  So at a young age of 14 she wandered the country.  She soon found a friend in a man named logan. He taught her the ways of the ranger and the best ways to kill undead. She vowed to avenge her parents death.  She has been adventureing in a kingdom that she helped to secure and is nicknamed the Lady Raven because of her cloak of raven feathers, that she uses to fly with. It soon became evident that her mentor Logan is under the command and domination of the ancient lich lord Arask. It is her duty and wish to find them, free her mentor, and destroy the evil lich that killed her family.

I have questions:
When you do get around to finishing this where will you be putting it?
And when you are done will you please email me and let me know?  I love the stuff you have done and look forward to seeing this. 
If you can not get to it I let me know as well. 
If i want to have a picture commissioned how much does it cost?  There are a couple of group pc pics that would be great to have you do!

My email is 
ashbranstad@hotmail.com 
or 
branstaa_mc@hamiltonia.edu.


Thanks in advance~!!!

Amanda Branstad


----------



## Charbodan (Nov 19, 2003)

*Guess Who, yeh I changed my nic anyway here's my latest pic.*

Charbodan is my an old nic I use.

Sorry about the over balanced female swordswoman, she'd tip over to easy I reckon. 

Here is my latest attempt at colouring. I am learning a fair bit using photoshop and I am currently reworking a couple of old pics while I try to find my feet with it. 

Sorry about the slowness with peoples characters, I am only getting an hour or so a day for art at the moment with my other commitments.

This pic is my Nos (Vampire)  character, it was going to be another race but ended up looking pretty much like a classical nosferatu style vamp.

I have a few more pics coming up that I think people will like. Stay tuned.


----------



## Charbodan (Nov 19, 2003)

*Original Sketch*

Here's the original.


----------



## Charbodan (Nov 19, 2003)

*whoops*



			
				Charbodan said:
			
		

> Here's the original.




I'll try again later.


----------



## Charbodan (Nov 19, 2003)

*whoops*



			
				Charbodan said:
			
		

> Here's the original.




I'll try again later.


----------



## Charbodan (Nov 21, 2003)

Charbodan said:
			
		

> I'll try again later.




Ok somethings is up with my logins, freekin anoying. Hopefully this time it will work.


----------



## Brix (Nov 23, 2003)

I have attached the image of my all time favorite character. I play this very character for ten years now. When I created him, i copied an ad from a dragon magazine a colored it. This pic inspired me very much. Unfortunatly I am a very bad painter, so it would be a great christmas present if someone who is more talented and wants some training would paint him. Thanks in advance.

Here are some character details

Class: Bard / Fighter
Race: Moon Half Elf
Deity: Lliira and Mystra

Description
fair skin with blue tinge around ears and chin like pale moonlight. Alluring, lucent eyes like a gemstone full of gentleness, unblamable like a child, but no sparkling, deep like an bottomless well, Silky, glittering hair in the colors of a rainbow. Hypnotic voice. Perfect body like an elven statue on Evermeet.

He is very charismatic (after spending his ability increasment & some magic). He has lost many comrades so he is sometimes melancholic. He is a colorful character with a dark taint. He has survived a long trip to ravenloft (Feast of the Goblyns & Vecna lives)

Equipment:
- Bag of Holding, 
- Helm of Teleportation, 
- Ring of Fire Resistance
- Wand of Beguiling
- Boots of Speed, 
- Cloak of Arachnida,
- Robe of Protection +3
- Boots of Speed +2
- Bracers of Armor +6
- magical silver longsword
- greensteel longsword
- musical instrument harp, lute, flute, lyre, or an exotic instrument

He prefers to wear exotic, expensive and noble looking equipment. From a trip to Raurin some of his equipment might have desert-styled look. He prefers yellow and orange.

Some suggestions.

- He is currently in an undead state. Through a powerful curse he became a vampire. He now even is a ghost. So you might like to draw him either as a vampire or as a vampiric ghost.

- studies: his prominent face with different emotions, from different angles.

- he is very faithful to Mystra and Lliira (depending on period), so you might want to paint him in priestly vestments of this deities.

- In the company of friends:
party I

+ A very young, but powerful priestess of Tymora, Daleland style
+ his mate a steeldragon (waterdeep dragon) bardess/good at fighting and spellcasting, in human form (with some hints to her heritage)
+ a stereotype paladin (an exagerated exemplar of his kind)
+ a fighter/rougue from tantras with rustblade, a longsword that looks like a rusted weapon but is indeed very potent
+ a gruff fighter with a fullbeard and an axe (not an barbarian) but a bear of a man

party II (from the avatar triology)
Ariel Manx "Midnight" + Caitlin
Kelemvor Lyonsbane
Cyric
Adon

- fighting one of his many enemies

Zhents, Banites, Cult of the dragon members, or virtually any monster

- performing his bardic abilities, playing in front of a crowd

- or anything you can imagine.

Thanks


----------



## Brix (Nov 23, 2003)

**blush**

ok it didn't work. I try again.
If it don't works again, for those who are interested just mail me.  
brix@artandtalk.com
Don't know know why it does not work


----------



## KingOfChaos (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Alan, you still interested in doing some work for Realms of Evil?  I need a few artists to help illustrate the new material we'll be putting up on the main site.


----------



## Charbodan (Nov 30, 2003)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Hey Alan, you still interested in doing some work for Realms of Evil?  I need a few artists to help illustrate the new material we'll be putting up on the main site.




Thanks for the offer Shawn, I am looking foward to doing more work on Stygian.

I will check out the site on a regular basis and see if I can come up with something you could use.

All the best Al.


----------



## Henry (Dec 4, 2003)

Charbodan, I deleted the pics of the Guardian statue, because they were against our forum rules, statuesque though they were. 

No harm done, but for future reference, full nude art, male or female, is against Morrus' "grandma rules."


----------



## Charbodan (Dec 4, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Charbodan, I deleted the pics of the Guardian statue, because they were against our forum rules, statuesque though they were.
> 
> No harm done, but for future reference, full nude art, male or female, is against Morrus' "grandma rules."




Ouch, next time they will have to remember to bring their swimmers!


----------



## GralTok (Jan 21, 2004)

Charbodan think you will do my character anytime in 2004? 

Hehe still have idea for him as my main evil guy.

Thanks
GralTok


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 16, 2004)

If you're still taking requests, I've got a couple as well, both from Arcana Unearthed.  

Nizantck
Female Verrik (basically human, wine red skin, slightly more elongated features).
5'6", short, tousled hair, slender build.

Distinguishing features: Dresses in (very nice) furs, wields a bone club, Greenbond (basically a druid), Large tattoo of a Mountain Tear (Purple and White fern) covering her left shoulder and upper back, revealed by clothing, large patch of sentient moss on her right should (  ), small tattoo of a hoof on her upper left arm, also revealed by clothing.

Fairly attractive, though very aloof.

And:

Salwen of the Order
Male Human Mind Witch, 5'10", 195 lbs, long dark hair in braided ponytail.
Dual wields a mindblade (shimmering psionic blade) and an electrical energy blade, wears a robe, amulet, ki straps, belt of prowess, boots of wisdom, two magical rings.


If you're bored, feel free to do one or both.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 18, 2004)

Does anyone know what happened to Charbodan?


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## getyourspotusa (Jul 8, 2005)

Erm, still offering pics?

Please email me if so:  kmprieto@optonline.net


----------



## rayous (Jul 8, 2005)

If your willing, i would love you to do a picture of my character Delanaras Evanara. He is a 148 lb, 5'10" Elf with bronze skin, green eyes, waist length raven black hair usually intricately braided. He is an elven noble trying to dress down to avoid attention(and not really succeeding) so wears a common travelers outfit (with the finest stiching and fabric). The only clue that he is a wizard is his spell component pouches, he wields a masterwork longsword and composite Longbow which he uses often.

Thanks again for even reading this post.

Oh, game stats (rolled really well)
Str 14
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 21
Wis 14
Chr 17 
Level 5 Wizard.


----------



## Babette (Jul 17, 2005)

yes i know what he has been up to
moved house,shift work,a game of thrones card game....
hoping to upgrade (or improve) computer


----------



## Stormrunner (Aug 13, 2005)

Sialia said:
			
		

> OK, I'm bad.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't have a copy of my current sketch on my machine here at work, so all I could do was fool around with the layers and some test patterns.
> 
> ...




A better way:  Put your black-and-white artwork on the TOP layer, and set the combine mode to "Multiply".  In Multiply mode, white=100% and black=0%.  So, in the white areas you will see 100% of what's underneath (transparent), and the black lines will show 0% of what's underneath (= black).  The neat thing is any anti-aliasing along the edges of the black lines will automatically shade to the color underneath - no "grey fuzzies" around your lines.  Lock the linework layer, and color on the others to your heart's content without ever messing up your linework.
Likewise, once you have the flat colors down, do your shadows and highlights on additional layers (one for highlight, one for shadow), on top of the color layer but underneath the linework layer.  That way, if you mess up a shadow you can just redo it, without having to re-paint the underlying color.


----------

